# verrottet die Jugend/Gesellschaft?



## Shrukan (18. Juni 2008)

Ja ich lese und ich höre es immer wieder. So viele Menschen die sich für was besseres halten als andere.
Diese dann ausgrenzen, sie für anders halten und für unwürdig halten.

Kennt man das irgendwoher? Ja genau! Siehe man im Mittelalter. Hexen wurden verbrannt, weil diese Menschen anders waren.
Oder alles rund um das 3. Reich. Behinderte, Juden, Schwarze usw. waren nicht lebenswert. Wurden ausgegrenzt!
Heutzutage... sieht es kaum anders aus nur in einer anderen Weise.

Hat man Geld, hat man eine besondere Ausstrahlung / Aussehen, ist man automatisch im Mittelpunkt.
Siehe mal einer die Paris Hilton, kann nichts aber alles auf der Welt redet über sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt geh ich auf meine Erfahrungen:
In der Schule... gibts bei uns echt nur noch einzelne Schichten. 
Gut
Mittel
Schlecht !

Gut sind halt die die Geld haben und "gut aussehen"
Mittel sind die die sich in der Mitte schwimmen lassen, beide Seiten akzeptieren.
Schlecht sind die Leute die keinerlei Ausstrahlung haben und an ihren Klamotten weniger Wert aussehen.

Super wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So etwas geschieht wirklich!

Und, dass diese Menschen auch immer arroganter werden. Einen anmachen wegen jedem Scheiß und dann ohne wirklich zu argumentieren nur beleidigen.
Dazu kommt, dass die meisten die Sprache gar nicht beherrschen. Sich nur schlagen... Feiern gehen, weg sind bis in die Früh und die Eltern 0 Kontrolle haben.
Ja so ist das heutzutage. Ich trau mich meist gar nimmer in die Innenstadt, wird man eh nur angepöbelt, weil man anders ist.
Ich hasse es und würde gerne wissen, wieso muss das so sein?
Wieso machen die das?
Wieso überhaupt kann so was passieren oder sein?

Ich bin heute einfach nur bisschen in Gedanken, hat mich beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (18. Juni 2008)

Naja...ich hab nur den anfang gelesen bis das menschen bzw die hexen früher verbrannt wurden weil sie anders waren...naja ich sags mal so das es tatsechlich so ist...ein kumpel von mir ist transexuel der andere schwul...wenn ich von jeden so behandelt werden würde wie die beiden hät ich mich schon längst umgebraucht (obwohl sie auch schon öfters so weit getrieben wurden...) 

Deswegen bin ich auch ein bischen menschenhasser....unsere gesellschaft ist allgemein nicht tollerant und ist gegen viele leute ohne wirklich nen grund zu haben....

Traurig aber wahr


----------



## Shrukan (18. Juni 2008)

ich hab auch nen schwulen Onkel. Ich behandel ihn nicht anders als alle anderen die ich kenne.
Und so weit ich weiß hat er auch keine Probleme damit.

Aber dann gibts wieder solche Menschen die sich über so etwas lustig machen -.-


----------



## Emokeksii (18. Juni 2008)

Bei meinen kumpel der transexuel ist wird ihn nur deswegen der tot gewunscht und er wird von anderen  ofters mal geschlagen er muss sich jetzt anziehen  wie jeder andere auch obwohl er eigendlich gern andere klamoten tragen würde.....

Aber gegen solche menschen kann man einfach nichts machen manchen fehlt denk mal im gehirn so was wie verstendnis....


----------



## Erzfeind (18. Juni 2008)

Das ist eben die Menschheit, akzeptiere es oder nicht.
Siehe Ärzte, eine Studie hat bewiesen das sich Ärzte mehr Mühe geben bei Patienten die attraktiver auf sie wirken.
Keiner sagt das die Welt fair ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (18. Juni 2008)

Und grad weil die welt nicht fair ist ist sie schlecht und da keiner meint was ändern zu müssen wird sie auch immer so bleiben...bin ja sowieso das die welt einfach explodieren sollte 3/4 der menscheit hats nicht verdient zu leben wenn nicht mehr ....villeicht gehör ich dazu nicht leben zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find dann sollten gliech alle drauf gehen


----------



## glacios (19. Juni 2008)

*Edited by Noxiel*
Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, sollte man aus Respekt dem Thread und des TEs gegenüber, lieber garnichts schreiben.

Edit by glacios (<-der Typ legts doch echt aufn Bann oder?):
Was ich also sagen wollte:
Ich verstehe euch voll und ganz und fühle mit euch mit! Die Welt ist böse, aber solange es noch Menschen mit Herz wie uns gibt, kann uns nichts aufhalten, merkt euch das meine Brüder und Schwestern! Gemeinsam sind wir stark!


----------



## Shalor (19. Juni 2008)

War die Welt jemals fair? Nein!
Ist die Welt jetzt fair? Nein!
Wird sie jemals fair sein? Nein!

Es wird immer genügend Leute geben die so sind. Häufig bauen sie damit Frust ab...


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

so jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab.

Ich habe das auch erlebt in der Schule, gut ich kenne keine Homosexuellen, Transsexuellen oder Menschen die anderweitig sich von der Masse abgrenzen, dafür hab ich immer versucht so individuell wie möglich zu sein.
Das hat aber der Großteil meiner Klasse ja sogar meiner Schule nie verstanden --> ergo: ich wurde geschlagen bis ich auf dem Boden lag weil ich anders war.
PFF, als ob mich das je gehindert hat mich immer noch so zu verhalten wie vorher. Vor allem erkennst du dann deine wahren Freunde wenn du sowas machst weil sie auch dann noch zu dir stehn.
Also lass die Idioten labern bis die schwarz werden und pöbeln bis ihnen die Luft ausgeht, wenn du dich von ihnen dadurch einschränken lässt und dich an bestimmte Orte nicht mehr traust DANN haben sie gewonnen.

MFG
Chris aka LoD


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Das ist nun mal der Mensch und er wird auch immer so bleiben. Ich habe doch schon ein paar schwule in MMORPGs gefunden (ihr würdet euch wundern wie viele es davon gibt) und meistens kann man sich mit denen besser Unterhalten als mit anderen. Doch wenn man aber immer wieder von ihnen hört wie sehr sie sich gegen ihre Natur verhalten müssen damit sie ihr leben normal führen können.

Das mit den Schichten wegem dem Geld wird auch immer so bleiben. Der Mensch ist nun mal gierig und immer neidisch auf andere die mehr haben. Das ist auch etas das sich nie ändern wird.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Juni 2008)

Also , das die Leute mir Geld beliebter sind , und die untere Schicht nicht leiden können , stimmt überhaupt nicht ... -_- ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr herkommt aber in meiner Stadt ist das nicht so. Ich selbst habe auch durch zufall nen Arschvoll Geld bekommen , hat das meinen Charakter verändert? Nein! Habe ich dadurch meine Freunde , die wie ich damals in der Mittel / unterschicht waren verloren oder ignoriert? Ganz im gegenteil! 

Und das Homo/Transexuelle Menschen auf Ablehnung stoßen , ist für mich nicht weiter schlimm!

Es ist nunmal NICHTS normales! Ich selbst habe nicht gegen solche Leute , allerdings möchte ich auch sowenig wie möglich mit Ihnen zu tun haben.

Solltet ihr jetz z.B. sagen , ich würde leute diskreminieren , könnte ich als Gegenargument einbringen : ich bin Christlich erzogen! Sowas darf ich nicht akzeptieren ( was zum Glück nicht so ist )

Achso , und nebenbei : Das Beispiel mit Paris Hilton war sehr Schlecht! Man kann Promis nicht mit normalsterblichen vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe auch durch zufall nen Arschvoll Geld bekommen , ...


Lotto gewonnen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal der Mensch und er wird auch immer so bleiben. Ich habe doch schon ein paar schwule in MMORPGs gefunden (ihr würdet euch wundern wie viele es davon gibt) und meistens kann man sich mit denen besser Unterhalten als mit anderen. Doch wenn man aber immer wieder von ihnen hört wie sehr sie sich gegen ihre Natur verhalten müssen damit sie ihr leben normal führen können.
> 
> Das mit den Schichten wegem dem Geld wird auch immer so bleiben. Der Mensch ist nun mal gierig und immer neidisch auf andere die mehr haben. Das ist auch etas das sich nie ändern wird.



Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht?^^

Sag es doch: Der Mensch ist Abschaum. Egal wer.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht?^^
> 
> Sag es doch: Der Mensch ist Abschaum. Egal wer.




/sign ^^

@ Qonix : Nee habe geerbt =P

Edith: Aufgrund von whine , ein U entfernt


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

sagt mal Leute ist es so schwer mal hinter dem Q KEIN U zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@bl00d: auch nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> sagt mal Leute ist es so schwer mal hinter dem Q KEIN U zu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ne deutsche Krankheit. Im deutschen Sprachgebrauch gibt es kein Wort, bei dem nach einem Q kein U kommt.^^


----------



## Ocian (19. Juni 2008)

Ersteinmal ein paar Zitate aus einer längst vergangenden Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Wir leben in einem gefährlichen Zeitalter. Der Mensch beherrscht die Natur, bevor er gelernt hat, sich selbst zu beherrschen._
Albert Schweitzer

_Bescheidenheit ist eine Eigenschaft, für die der Mensch bewundert wird, falls die Leute je von ihm hören sollten._
Edgar Watson Howe

_Die Umgebung, in der der Mensch sich den größten Teil des Tages aufhält, bestimmt seinen Charakter._
Thomas von Aquin

_Was nützt es dem Menschen, wenn er Lesen und Schreiben gelernt hat, aber das Denken anderen überläßt?_
Ernst R. Hauschka

_Was bei der Jugend wie Grausamkeit aussieht, ist meistens Ehrlichkeit._
Jean Cocteau

_Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer._
Sokrates

Nun wirklich was zum Thema, also zum einen würde ich die Hexenverbrennung nicht damit in einklang bringen, denn diese hatte im großen und ganzen komplett andere Hintergründe. Was ich eher dazu beitragen würde sind Religionen, denn jeder Krieg der durch eine Religion und an den glauben einer solchen geführt wurde, kann man darauf zurückführen, dass einige sich das Recht gegeben haben zu entscheiden, ob ein andersdenkender Mensch es noch Wert war zu leben. Dabei gibt es keine Außnahmen, jede Religion hat glaub ich seine eigene Geschichte im Keller und auf diese möchte ich auch gar nicht eingehen, da es dann vom Thema zu weit weg kommen würde. Jedoch, muss man bedenken, dass egal wo man aufwächst auf der Welt eine ebensolche Religion ist, bzw. ein Glaube an etwas. Somit hat man eine Vorprägung was gut oder schlecht ist.
Und nach dieser im zusammenhang mit dem eigenen Umfeld entstehen dann, ich nenne sie nun einfach mal, Rituale. Diese können auch dem eigenen Glauben an gut oder schlecht wiedersprechen und dennoch werden sie praktiziert.
Der Mensch an sich, ist allem skeptisch gegenüber, was er nicht kennt. Da er keine Erfahnrungen damit hat, sieht er es in erster Linie einer Bedrohung gleich. Denn es ist nicht, dass was er kennt und versteht. Dadurch ist es für viele Menschen schwer, sichd aran zu gewöhnen, dass es auch Menschen gibt die anders sind. In welcher Weise und mit welchem Umfrang, dass spiel dabei keine wirkliche Rolle.
Gegen so etwas vorzugehen ist sehr schwer, wenn nicht sogar fast unmöglich. Aber allein der Versuch ist immer ein Schritt in eine richtige Richtung, denn nur wenn man nicht mehr Versucht, hat man aufgegeben. Entweder sich selbst oder aber den Glauben daran etwas ändern zu wollen.


----------



## the Huntress (19. Juni 2008)

An meiner Schule achtet kaum jemand drauf wieviel Geld die Familie des einen hat. Eher werden die ausgegrenz die andere Interessen haben oder sich etwas ruhig verhalten. Ich bin anders als die Mädchen in meiner Klasse. Ich habe mehr durchgemacht als manche Erwachsene und bin dadurch reifer geworden und das merken alle und sind deshalb etwas vorsichtiger mir gegenüber. Aber ich stehe dazu und habe zum Glück dadurch wahre Freunde an meiner Seite die es toll finden das ich meine Meinung sage und mich von der Masse abhebe. Ich finde das ist wichtig das man sein Ding macht und sich nicht vom Gruppenzwang beirren lässt. Damit betrügt man nur sich selbst! Trotzdem habe ich Respekt vor den Leuten die ich nicht mag/mich nicht mögen. Aber sonst tuen mir diese Leute nur leid. Es ist echt arm das man seine Ängste oder Fehler dadurch unterdrückt das man andere runtermacht. Kleines Beispiel :
Ich stehe in der Pause mit meinen Freundinnen inklusive den 3 beliebtesten Mädchen meiner Klasse. Prompt fängt eine von denen an über 2 Schüler zu lästern die wirklich nie ein Wort sagen. Sei es zu uns oder zu den Lehrern. (was sich auch in deren noten widerspiegel) Viele werden diese Situation kennen, man wird gefragt 
,,Wie findest du die/den?" Ich bin die einzige die sagt ,,Ich finde die beiden ganz nett weiß garnicht was ihr habt!" Und prompt hat man 50% der Klasse gegen einen. Genau solche Leute verhindern auch das die Stilleren, die dadurch Außenseiter geworden sind, nicht aus sich herauskommen. Das merken die widerrum nichtmal...

Aber warum drüber meckern? Diese Personen werden das spätestens merken wenn sie Erwachsen sind oder auch garnicht. *g* Ich mache mein Ding und versuche mich nicht auf dieses Niveau herabzulassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Peace!

Nochmal kurz zum Thema Religion :
Ich habe dagegen eine kleine Abneigung, aber ich akzeptiere es wenn andere dran glauben. Solange keine Zeugen Jehovas vor meiner Haustür stehen, Scientologen in der Fußgängerzone hocken oder ich Christenpropaganda in der Schule miterleben muss, ist mir das auch soweit egal.


----------



## Eredon (19. Juni 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ja ich lese und ich höre es immer wieder. So viele Menschen die sich für was besseres halten als andere.
> Diese dann ausgrenzen, sie für anders halten und für unwürdig halten.


Dazu muss man nicht viel lesen, es reicht wenn man mit offenen Augen durch die Landschaft trabt und sich die anderen Mitbürger anschaut.



Shrukan schrieb:


> Kennt man das irgendwoher? Ja genau! Siehe man im Mittelalter. Hexen wurden verbrannt, weil diese Menschen anders waren.
> Oder alles rund um das 3. Reich. Behinderte, Juden, Schwarze usw. waren nicht lebenswert. Wurden ausgegrenzt!
> Heutzutage... sieht es kaum anders aus nur in einer anderen Weise.


Hexen wurden verbrannt weil die Kirche Angst und Schrecken mit ihren Lehren verbreitet hat, wenn man es genau nimmt wurden die "Hexen" hingerichtet
weil die Kirche ihre Machtbasis nicht verlieren wollte. In der Zeit der frühen Neuzeit war lesen und schreiben nicht verbreitet in den unteren Gesellschafsschichten, somit hatte
die Theokratie leichtes Spiel mit dem "Bauernpack" und den anderen einfachen Menschen. Wenn man es genau nimmt drehte sich alles nur um Macht und Geld, beides
kann man wunderbar mit Furcht erlangen und erhalten.

Im dritten Reich wurde ebenfalls mittels politischer Ziele gespielt, die Leute hatten keine Arbeit und so wurde ihnen Arbeit versprochen. Leider neigen die Menschen
dazu eine starke Führerpersönlichkeit zu wollen und somit war es auch hier wieder ein leichtes Spiel. Es ist absolut erschreckend wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt hat
und wie schnell die Menschen sich auf die Idiologie der Nationalsozialisten eingelassen haben. Natürlich wurden hier auch die Minderheiten als "Opfer" benutzt, einen Südenbock
muss es ja geben.

Heute ist es nicht anders, es gibt auch in unsere Gesellschaft Menschen die zu Opfern gemacht werden. Es sind natürlich die Minderheiten wie Schwule, Lesben, behinderte Menschen oder Ausländer. Diese Randgruppen lassen sich schnell und sauber aus der Gesellschaft entfernen, zum Glück gibt es noch mehr als genug Menschen die solche Methoden nicht gutheißen.



Shrukan schrieb:


> Hat man Geld, hat man eine besondere Ausstrahlung / Aussehen, ist man automatisch im Mittelpunkt.
> Siehe mal einer die Paris Hilton, kann nichts aber alles auf der Welt redet über sie
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist auch hier normal das jemand der besonders gut aussieht im Mittelpunkt steht, Männder schauen Frauen die einen Apfelpo haben eben eher an als eine Frau deren Po 
in den Kniekehlen hängt. Bei Frauen ist es nichts anderes, Menschen die optisch viel hermachen werden eben als gesund angesehen und als gute Reproduktionspartner betrachtet.

Paris Hilton würde ich keineswegs als dumm oder unfähig bezeichnen, immerhin kann sie sich sehr gut verkaufen und sie schlägt Kapital aus ihren Reizen.
Es gibt sicherlich kaum einen anderen Promi der eine höheren Bekanntheitsgrad hat als sie.

Zu meiner Zeit gab es auch diese von dir beschrieben Einteilung, wenn auch mit einer anderen Ausprägung. Deine Einteilung wird sicherlich auf eine heutige
Schule passen, für meinen Jahrgang haben andere Werte gegolten.




Shrukan schrieb:


> Und, dass diese Menschen auch immer arroganter werden. Einen anmachen wegen jedem Scheiß und dann ohne wirklich zu argumentieren nur beleidigen.
> Dazu kommt, dass die meisten die Sprache gar nicht beherrschen. Sich nur schlagen... Feiern gehen, weg sind bis in die Früh und die Eltern 0 Kontrolle haben.
> Ja so ist das heutzutage. Ich trau mich meist gar nimmer in die Innenstadt, wird man eh nur angepöbelt, weil man anders ist.
> Ich hasse es und würde gerne wissen, wieso muss das so sein?
> ...


Menschen sind immer arrogant, besonders hier im Forum kann man es immer wieder feststellen.  Die Sprache ist kein starrer Ding, sie lebt und entwickelt sich mit der Gesellschaft.
Ich habe gewöhnlich auch so meine Probleme die Jugend zu verstehen, mit dem deutsch von damals hat es aber nicht mehr viel zutun. Da gebe ich dir Recht. Für
mich ist es eben kein Verfall der Sprache, eher eine Weiterentwicklung. 

Eltern hatte damals schon Probleme mit ihren Kindern, ab einem bestimmten Alter verlieren Vater und Mutter (häufig, nicht immer) die Verbindung zu den Kindern. 
Man möchte ja eine eigenständige Persönlichkeit entwickeln und nicht abhängig werden von Mama und Papa. Was ich allerdings beobachtet habe ist, dass viele Eltern
ihre Aufsichtspflichten massiv verletzten. Jegliche Verantwortung zur Erziehung werden Schulen, Kindergärten oder andere Eltern abgegeben. Der Grund dafür ist in vielen
Fällen auch schnell gefunden: Zeit und Karriere. 

Ich traue mich in die Innenstadt, auch in meinen Outfits (Schwarzes Hemd, Kilt, Ranger). Wenn mich einer anmacht gibt es einen entsprechenden Kommentar und ich wurde schon häufig genug angemacht oder angegriffen. Man muss aber einen entsprechenden Charakter besitzen und man muss Sicherheit ausstrahlen.

Wieso sowas passieren kann ? Es gibt sicherlich genug Gründe weshalb sich unsere bzw. alle Gesellschaften entwickeln: Werte und Ethik ändern sich mit jeder Generation. Heute zählen Familie und "Gesundheit" nicht mehr so. Verschiedene andere Dinge sind in der Gesellschaft wichtiger geworden z.B. Geld und Aussehen, vieles hat sich hier zu einer Ellbogengesellschaft entwickelt.

Ich für meinen Teil beurteile Menschen nicht nach Äußerlichkeiten, für mich muss es einfach menschlich stimmen. Viele meiner Bekannten gehören zu Minderheiten (Schwule und Lesben) und ich möchte sie auch nicht missen. Für mich hat der Mensch noch immer einen höheren Stellenwert als Geld oder Aussehen.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> ...
> _Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer._
> Sokrates
> 
> ...




Nice ^^

für alle die es nicht Wissen : Sokrates ist schon ein weilchen tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw Ocian : Deine Sig verzerrt die Ansicht meines ganzen Forums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Btw Ocian : Deine Sig verzerrt die Ansicht meines ganzen Forums
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, /sign.

2 mal gemeldet, aber nein...is ja nen Mod <.<.

Meine Sig war ja mit 50 Pixel senkrecht zu viel ganz schlimm. -.-


----------



## Ocian (19. Juni 2008)

Jop Sokrates hat es schon vor über 2300 jahren dahingerafft, er hat von 469 v. Chr.; &#8224; 399 v. Chr. gelebt.
Ich arbeite an einer neuen Sig, da einige Nutzer ja noch 1024x768 verwenden und somit die 1000px breite nicht richtig sehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Sig hatte ich schon bevor ich ein Mod war, desweiteren ist eine Sig bis 1000px breite erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (19. Juni 2008)

1. Cent: Ich glaube die Menschheit im allgemeinen ist unfähig sich weiterzuentwickeln. Immer noch beruht vieles, was wir tun auf unseren Instinkten. Klar, der Mensch im Einzelnen ist fähig dazu zu lernen und Wissen weiterzugeben. Aber wenn grundlegende Fehler immer wieder gemacht werden, dann sehe ich kein Weiterkommen für unsere Rasse. Was das mit dem Topic zu tun hat? Ganz einfach:

2. Cent: Schulhofsituation: Irgendwer aus der "schlechteren Schicht" läuft an einer Gruppe von Leuten aus der "besseren Schicht" vorbei. Einer von denen aus der besseren Schicht macht ihn dumm an, wird vielleicht sogar körperlich aktiv. Typisches Rudelverhalten. Wenn dann noch Mädchen/Frauen dabei sind ist es umso ausgeprägter. Das Männchen muss zeigen, dass es stark ist und dem anderen schwachen Männchen überlegen. Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so sein.

Der Mensch ist und bleibt ein Tier und wenn wir uns fragen warum wir (oder andere) uns so oder so verhalten, dann ist die Antwort: Instinkt! 


So, das ist meine Meinung.

MfG
Kaeppiman

*kaugummiausdemautomatenhol*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Jop Sokrates hat es schon vor über 2300 jahren dahingerafft, er hat von 469 v. Chr.; † 399 v. Chr. gelebt.
> Ich arbeite an einer neuen Sig, da einige Nutzer ja noch 1024x768 verwenden und somit die 1000px breite nicht richtig sehen können
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja 1280 x 800, aber mein Firefox ist anders eingestellt, weshalb ich auf eine 1024er Auflösung komme.


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Also , das die Leute mir Geld beliebter sind , und die untere Schicht nicht leiden können , stimmt überhaupt nicht ... -_- ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr herkommt aber in meiner Stadt ist das nicht so. Ich selbst habe auch durch zufall nen Arschvoll Geld bekommen , hat das meinen Charakter verändert? Nein! Habe ich dadurch meine Freunde , die wie ich damals in der Mittel / unterschicht waren verloren oder ignoriert? Ganz im gegenteil!
> 
> Und das Homo/Transexuelle Menschen auf Ablehnung stoßen , ist für mich nicht weiter schlimm!
> 
> ...



ja ne es gibt Ausnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die große Masse ist halt so...


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2008)

So möchte klar stellen, dass das nur Beispiele waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es können auch andere Gründe sein, aber meine Kernaussage ist, dass sich die Menschen gegenseitig immer schlechter behandeln.
Ich kenne nur wenige die positiv auf einen wirken und immer nett sind...
Aber der große Teil der immer größer wird benimmt sich einfach arrogant und egoistisch.

Ja so ist halt das Leben, aber naja man kann es auch besser machen


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Juni 2008)

Naja , mann kann nicht IMMER Positiv und nett sein - sowas halte ich für unmöglich.


----------



## WestIce (19. Juni 2008)

also...

was ich als erstes sagen möchte, ich respektiere die meinung von jedem in diesem thread, forum und sonst wo auf der welt. allerdings möchte ich auch dass man wenigstens versucht meine meinung im gegensatz auch nachzuvollziehen. auf flames hab ich keine lust

denn ich habe eine etwas andere meinung zu dem ganzen wie die meisten hier.

also viele leute hier im thread stellen sich als sozial und unvoreingenommen, einfach perfekt für die gesellschaft dar. das will ich auch nicht bezweifeln oder sonst was. leider ist es nur so, dass viele das machen...

es gibt viele verschiedene ''Schichten'' in die Menschen gesteckt werden, darum gibt es auch nicht nur 3 ''Schichten'' wie du es dargestellt hast @ TE, aber ich denke das is sowieso jedem klar. Menschen werden nach Aussehen, Geld, Musikgeschmack, Verhalten (ja es soll vorkommen) usw. klassifiziert.
Sehr viele neigen nun eben dazu zu sagen, so wie ich bin isses gut (das sollte wirklich jeder sagen, denn es ist wichtig mit sich zufrieden zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ABER alle andren sind dumm weil sie sich anders verhalten usw.

Nimmt man mal das ewige Beispiel Rocker und Hopper
Rocker bezeichnen im Großteil aller Fälle Hopper als Assis, die Musik als Hirnlos und sagen dass allgemein alle Hopper so dumm sind wie Sido.
Hopper sagen, dass Rocker stinken (was viele auch wirklich tun, sry xD), die Musik ist nur Rumgeschreie und die Leute sind hängengebliebene Emo-Kinder.
Die eine Fraktion sieht sich on Top und die andre am Boden.
Das Problem nun ist, dass sehr sehr viele (genauso wie hier im Forum) von sich behaupten, dass sie diese Vorurteile nicht haben. Aber im Endeffekt  handeln sie selber nicht anders. Denn ich bin der Meinung, dass so gut wie jeder Vorurteile hat, diese auch auslebt. Die allerwenigsten haben diese nicht. Und ich bezweifle, dass diejenigen grad in diesem (und allen andren Foren dieser Welt) aufeinander treffen.

Menschen die anders sind als der Mainstream haben halt ihre gewissen Schwirigkeiten in der Gesellschaft, das wurde hier shcon lang und breitegetreten. Der Mensch ist etwas, dass anders ist als er selber einfach skeptisch gegenüber. Doch diese ''Randgruppen'' verleihen ihrem Groll gegen den Mainstream genauso Ausdruck, nicht zuletzt eben durch ihre Abgrenzung. Auch diese Leute bilden Vorurteile und Leben diese aus.

Die Conclusio ist eigentlich, dass jeder nach seinem Ideal Bild lebt. Jeder hat davon sein EIGENES. Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorurteile nach denen er lebt. Jeder muss damit klar kommen. Randgruppen haben es schlicht und ergreifend schwieriger weil sie einfach weniger sind. Somit kristallisieren sich in der Gesellschaft Vorurteile heraus die zu mehreren Personen passen. Ich denke wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass seine Persönlichkeit nach einer krassen Abgrenzung verlangt, dann soll er das tun, doch er weiss eigentlich auch automatisch, dass dies Probleme mit sich bringt. Wenn er sich abgrenzen will, dann muss er auch die probleme in Kauf nehmen. Es wäre ein wunschdenken, wenn die Gesellschaft 100% tolerant wäre, auch wenn es superschön wäre, es liegt nicht in der NAtur des Menschen. Somit haben die wenigsten das Recht (bitte zählt euch nicht alle zu den wenigsten) anderen einen Vorwurf wegen ihrer Vorurteile zu machen. Klar ist es nicht schön wenn einer seinen Schwulenhass oder ähnliches starken Ausdruck verleiht, aber eigentlich darf man es ihm nicht übel nehmen. DAs verstehen leider viele Leute nicht, Handgreiflich und direkt diskriminierend zu werden ist eine Schandtat. Doch das ist eine anderes Problem der Mennschheit: es gibt zu viele Dumme (das Wort dumm ist eigentlich viel zu ungenau um irgendetwas zu beschreiben)

Aber ich möchte mich hier nicht rein waschen, ich habe auch Vorurteile, auch nicht zu wenige. Ich habe eine starke Abneigung gegen Schwule und alles was damit zu tun hat, dass mein natürlicher Würgereflex sich einfach nicht in Zaum halten kann. Ich behalte das auch nicht für mich, dazu stehe ich, da ich es für mich persönlich für extrem schlecht halte. Damit möchte ich keinen diskriminieren, ich würde nie etwas verbieten, jemand verjagen wollen oder weh tun weil er meine Meinung nicht hat. Darum hasse ich auch Rassisten. Wobei Hass eines der übelsten Worte ist, die es im Deutschen gibt. Ich versuche einfach so viel ich mit mir selber ausmachen kann zu akzeptieren und niemand in seiner Freiheit, das zu tun was er für richtig hält einzuschränken. Obwohl ich Vorurteile habe und obwohl ich Abneigungen gegenüber bestimmten Sachen habe. Man muss auch zu seinen schlechten Seiten stehen, die Menschheit kann auch nicht verlangen (wie gesagt auch wenn es wunderschön wäre), dass diese sich bei jedem Menschen einfach löschen.

Das geht nicht, die Natur des Menschen...


----------



## Caveman1979 (19. Juni 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ja ich lese und ich höre es immer wieder. So viele Menschen die sich für was besseres halten als andere.
> Diese dann ausgrenzen, sie für anders halten und für unwürdig halten.
> 
> Kennt man das irgendwoher? Ja genau! Siehe man im Mittelalter. Hexen wurden verbrannt, weil diese Menschen anders waren.
> ...



Deine Gedanken in allen ehren aber es fehlt dir wirklich einfach die Lebenserfahrung nicht das ich jetzt den weißen alten Mann rausschauen lassen möchte aber das was du als erfahrung alla schule bringst möge für dich schlimm erscheinen aber genau da liegt dein denkfehler. klar haben es mansche einfacher aber du bist ganz allein für dich verantwortlich! nicht mama nicht Papa DUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

Willst du was im Leben erreichen dann Arsch hoch!  Ganz einfach! 
Deine erlebnisse in der stadt ja mei ich bin diesen Pöbel nicht aus dem weg gegangen(was es gebracht hat?mal gewinnst du mal verlierst du!)
Aber mann sieht sich im Leben immer 2 mal und du kannst selber dafür Sorgen das du dann in der besseren Position bist.

Gestern pöbelten sie dich an,heute ersuchen sie dich um arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> also...
> 
> was ich als erstes sagen möchte, ich respektiere die meinung von jedem in diesem thread, forum und sonst wo auf der welt. allerdings möchte ich auch dass man wenigstens versucht meine meinung im gegensatz auch nachzuvollziehen. auf flames hab ich keine lust
> 
> ...



Ich darf hiermit verkünden: Ich habe Vorurteile, ich kann Türken nicht ausstehen und ich mag Schwule nicht. Ich bin Mainstream und zugleich laufe ich gegen den Strom. Ich bin unfreundlich zu Jugendlichen die mir keinen Respekt zeigen. Ich bin allerdings freundlich und zeige Respekt zu Erwachsenen, die mir Repekt zeigen.

Ich stehe zu dem was ich bin - ein Mensch. Einerseits schäme ich mich dafür, wenn ich Leute wie Sido oder "Absurd" sehe, andererseits bin ich stolz auf das, was die Menschheit geleistet hat.

Die Kinder in Afrika sind mir schei** egal. Warum? Weil ich ein Mensch bin. 

Ich respektiere deine Meinung und kann sie größtenteils vollkommen unterstützen.

Ich bin ein Mensch, flamed mich bitte dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

klar kann man nicht immer nett und höflich sein... aber die jugend ist teilweise wirklich schlimm...
man hat kaum respekt mehr vor lehrern oder älteren und kaum einer hat noch ein bisschen anstand oder ist höflich..
auf jedenfall gibt es ausnahmen, aber leider nicht viele..

Aber wenn man es noch von einer anderen seite sieht; die erwachsenen haben selber etwas dazu beizutragen!
"Früher war alles besser und die Jugend heutzutage ist ja sowas von verdorben", ist ja mittlerweile ein beliebter satz, aber es wird uns ja auch nichts mehr zugetraut, wenn jmd sich die haare färbt, piercen lässt oder sonstwas wird der von den älteren direkt schräg angeguckt, dass die person dann vllt einen 1ser durchschnitt hat oder so erwartet niemand von denen.
Dann beschwert man sich entweder, dass die Jugendlichen ja nurnoch zu hause rumhocken, und wenn man dann mal rausgeht wird man angeklagt iwo mit Graffiti rumgesprüht zu haben (ist mir jedenfalls mal passiert...^^)
Ich denke gerade in der Pubertät kommt das rebellische in den Jugendlichen hoch, wenn man also von den Eltern enorm unter druck gesetzt wird, wird das einem zu viel und man lässt dampf an anderen ab... Ist eine Möglichkeit, nur eine nich so schöne..
Oder wenn man gerade hört, dass die Jugend ja so verdorben ist, denkt man vllt man braucht sich ja nicht anzustrengen das gegenteil zu beweisen...
Bzw. Hauptschüler kriegen ja oft gesagt das sie keine zukunft haben, und ich denke nicht, dass ihnen das wirklich so egal ist wie sie oft zeigen. Und statt dann zu lernen, geben sie auf und machen irgendwas anderes...

Keine Ahnung ob das richtig ist, sind nur die Überlegungen die ich manchmal habe, da es ja wirklich auffällt das unsere Gesellschaft sich teilweise sogar assozial entwickelt.. find ich ehrlich gesagt schade =( aba ändern kann man leider nicht viel dran, weil die Leute das einfach nicht einsehen, wenn sie scheiße bauen oder so, vllt würden sie darauf hören, wenn ihre Freunde das ihnen sagen, aber da gibts ja auch noch den netten Gruppenzwang.. wenn ein "beliebter" schüler plötzlich so "cool" würd, werden alle so (bzw. alle freunde von ihm)


----------



## Gwynny (19. Juni 2008)

Toleranz und Akzeptanz sind in der heutigen Gesellschaft ein großes Problem. Und dazu muss man eigentlich sagen "immer noch".
Ich sehe die gleichen Probleme bei uns an der Berufsschule. 
Gute Kleidung=Cool Normale; Kleidung=Kann man gerade noch ertragen; und Unmoderne Kleidung= Mach Dich bloß weg von uns!

*Tatsache ist, man kann es nur anders und besser vormachen. Sich von dem Strom nicht mitziehen lassen.* 
Meine Taktik ist es ja  - gerade zu den Menschen die mich anmachen - besonders nett und zuvorkommend zu sein. Das führt sie mehr vor als jede Kritik.

Und es wird leider immer solche Menschen geben, da jedem der "Freie Wille" gegeben ist. Viele nehmend solches Verhalten schon mit der "Muttermilch" auf, sie kennen es gar nicht anders. Diese Menschen tun mir dann leid, denn sie werden immer ein Leben haben, in dem sie denken sich ständig beweisen zu müssen. Wenn sie mal keine 100 € im Geldbeutel haben, schämen sie sich. Insofern sind diese Menschen eigentlich schon genug gestraft, wenn man mal genau darüber nachdenkt.

Ich ärgere mich über solche Menschen nicht mehr, ich wundere mich nur noch. Wahrscheinlich würde es vielen schon helfen, wenn man sie mal in den Arm nimmt, wer weiß...
Und bedenke! Man kann den Menschen immer nur vor den Kopf gucken und nicht hinein. Man kennt auch meistens die Hintergründe nicht. Und ich weiß sehr wohl, das ist ein Grund keine Entschuldigung.

Kurz und knackig: Besser machen und hoffen, dass andere einen selbst nachahmen!

LG Gwynny


----------



## WestIce (19. Juni 2008)

MiniMinie schrieb:


> man hat kaum respekt mehr vor lehrern oder älteren und kaum einer hat noch ein bisschen anstand oder ist höflich..



also das ist so ne sache, ich denke vllt hat sich die jugend ''emanzipiert''

wenn ich mit dem fahhrad durch die fußgägnerzone fahre und ein opa mich gleich richtig derb anmault, dass man hier nicht fahren darf, dann pöbel ich zurück und fahr erst recht weiter da rum. vllt nicht gut, aber nur weil er älter ist muss er kein respekt vor mir haben und ich vor ihm schon. ich denke respekt beruht auf gegenseitigkeit, nicht auf alter.

bei lehrern ist es das selbe. wenn mein lehrer mir mit nem zollstock aufn kopf haut, ich ihn dann anzick, er mich rauswerfen will, ich nicht gehe er mich pacl und mit gewalt raushauen will aus der klassen, ich ihn beleidige und zurück hau, hab ich dann unrecht? wie su mir so ich dir? respekt haben nur weil er ein älterer lehrer is der vor mir auch keinen respekt hab, sry vllt bin ich da zu beschränkt im kopf aber das seh ich nicht ein. respekt MUSS auf gegenseitigkeit beruhen. ein neugeborenes hat den gleichen wert wie ein 100 jahre alter greis.


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> also das ist so ne sache, ich denke vllt hat sich die jugend ''emanzipiert''
> 
> wenn ich mit dem fahhrad durch die fußgägnerzone fahre und ein opa mich gleich richtig derb anmault, dass man hier nicht fahren darf, dann pöbel ich zurück und fahr erst recht weiter da rum. vllt nicht gut, aber nur weil er älter ist muss er kein respekt vor mir haben und ich vor ihm schon. ich denke respekt beruht auf gegenseitigkeit, nicht auf alter.
> 
> bei lehrern ist es das selbe. wenn mein lehrer mir mit nem zollstock aufn kopf haut, ich ihn dann anzick, er mich rauswerfen will, ich nicht gehe er mich pacl und mit gewalt raushauen will aus der klassen, ich ihn beleidige und zurück hau, hab ich dann unrecht? wie su mir so ich dir? respekt haben nur weil er ein älterer lehrer is der vor mir auch keinen respekt hab, sry vllt bin ich da zu beschränkt im kopf aber das seh ich nicht ein. respekt MUSS auf gegenseitigkeit beruhen. ein neugeborenes hat den gleichen wert wie ein 100 jahre alter greis.




naja das stimmt auf jedenfall auch, aba es kommt leider öfter vor (bzw. ich persönlich erlebe es öfter) das erst die jugendlichen respektlos sind, wenn aber natürlich der ältere anfängt kann ich das verstehen das man selber auch respektlos ist, obs gut ist, ist halt ne andere frage


----------



## WestIce (19. Juni 2008)

/sign

das hat aussage genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deine sig passt btw nicht ganz so schlecht hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (19. Juni 2008)

MiniMinie schrieb:


> naja das stimmt auf jedenfall auch, aba es kommt leider öfter vor (bzw. ich persönlich erlebe es öfter) das erst die jugendlichen respektlos sind, wenn aber natürlich der ältere anfängt kann ich das verstehen das man selber auch respektlos ist, obs gut ist, ist halt ne andere frage



Stimmt, denn damit verhält man sich in dem Augenblick ja auch nicht anders, oder besser als sein Gegenüber. Ich denke was die Respektlosigkeit betrifft, nehmen sich Jugendliche und Erwachsene nicht viel. Nur bei den Jugendlichen fällt es halt mehr auf. Aber man muss sich ja auch nicht alles bieten lassen, man sollte vielleicht nur einen anderen Weg wählen als das Gegenüber...

LG Gwynny


----------



## WestIce (19. Juni 2008)

dummes beispiel:

einer haut dir eine rein:

1) du schlägst zurück
2) du zeigst ihn an

auch hier entsscheidet der charakter eines menschen, da is jeder individuell anders, darum kann jeder entscheiden ob er einen andren weg wählt wie sein gegenüber ODER ob er meint, gleiches rächt gleiches...

btw würde ich 1) swählen, vllt nicht die klügste wahl, aber ich hab wohl meinen stolz.../siehe mein avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

@Gwynny
also ich kann nur aus erfahrung sagen das bei mir an der schule nett sein schon als schwäche gegolten hat wofür man IMMER aufs maul gekommen hat (ich depp habs natürlich trotzdem mit nett sein probiert aber auser blauen augen und diversen blutergüssen hats mir nix gebracht).
Mein persönliches fazit: scheiß auf nettsein einfach aufs maul haun oder zurückschnauzen wenn du überleben willst.

das mit dem respekt is so ne sache da hat jeder seine eignen vorstellungen von, ich für meine teil bevorzuge es auch wenn es auf gegenseitigkeit beruht


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

Ich hasse respektlose Leute.
Ich könnte mich jeden Tag aufregen,
die alten Säcke beschweren sich über die
Jugend von heute und wenn man sie höflich
auf der Straße grüßt, was kommt dann?
Nichts, sie glotzen einen nur doof an oder
lassen wieder eine abfällige Bemerkung darüber
ab, wie die Jugend von heute denn rumlaufe...

Oder die ganzen Ausländer in unserer Stadt.
Sie stehen mitten in der Fußgängerzone rum
und machen fremde Leute doof an...
Da könnt ich denen ihre hirnamputierten Fressen
einschlagen!

Und aus dem ganzen Schichtengedöns mach ich mir nichts.
Ich weiß dass ich ganz klar über den oben genannten Leute stehe, Punkt.
Der Rest ist mir Wurscht, wenn ich auf der Straße eine Transe sehe, läufts
mir auch eiskalt den Rücken runter und ich mach einen großen Bogen um 'es'
herum, aber ich diskriminiere 'es' nicht, bzw. beschwer mich nicht darüber.

Meine Tolleranz hat Grenzen und zu denen stehe ich.
Wenn mich jemand respektlos behandelt, hat er die Arschkarte
gezogen.


----------



## WestIce (19. Juni 2008)

das ausländerproblem ist ein ganz ganz andres lass uns das ncht ausdehnen,

ich bin selber ausländer und will sagen es gibt verschiedene davon und nichtmal die mehrheit ist diese assigesellschaft. nur dieser teil der da bei dir in der stadt rumsteht, der fällt eben auf. die anständigen ausländer, die bemerkt doch kein mensch. warum? richtig weil sie sich benehmen wie jeder andre.

dass dann diese unitelligenten trottel gibt...das wirft ein ganz falsches bild auf ''uns''


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> dummes beispiel:
> 
> einer haut dir eine rein:
> 
> ...




öhm , ich bekomme eine rein , und innerhalb der nächsten 3 sekunden Schlage ich 2 mal so fest ich kann zu , dann zeige ich ihn an. Gegenwehr ist nämlich nur in den ersten 3 Sekunden erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Ich habe auch Vorurteile gegen Muslim. Kommt aber ganz auf das Alter an , den 40 Jährigen Mann im Türkenladen , der gut deutsch kann immer versucht freundlich zu bleiben  , auch wenn grade die Hölle los ist kann ich gut leiden , die 15-25 Jährigen ,,gangster Playa,,  hingegen sind für mich Abschaum - Generell schon , bevor ich sie Sprechen höre. Mir reichts schon wie sie den Armen so rumlaufen , als ob sie rasierklingen unter den Achseln hätten , aber Ihre Oberarme teilweise dünnersind als mein handgelenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gilt natürlich nicht nur für Muslime , auch gegen Deutsch und generell alle Völker  ,die sich einfach dumm benehmen , sich nicht richtig einfürgen etc usw und sofort. 

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit , wenn die Ausländer ich Heimatsprache sprechen , aber das bite zu Hause. In der Bahn ihr Sprache solaut rumzugröhlen ( was mich übrigens eher an Tierlaute erinnert ) muss nicht sein ...

Also /sign Völlig Buffed!


----------



## Sinizae (19. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Und das Homo/Transexuelle Menschen auf Ablehnung stoßen , ist für mich nicht weiter schlimm!
> 
> Es ist nunmal NICHTS normales! Ich selbst habe nicht gegen solche Leute , allerdings möchte ich auch sowenig wie möglich mit Ihnen zu tun haben.
> 
> ...



Es ist für dich nicht weiter schlimm, dass Homo-/Transsexuelle Menschen auf Ablehnung stoßen? Weil es nicht "normal" ist? Du hast nichts gegen sie möchstest aber nichts mit ihnen zu tun haben?

*uff* Harter Brocken

Natürlich ist es schlimm, wenn solche Leute auf Ablehnung stoßen, weil es dafür KEINERLEI Grund gibt. Wenn natürlich ein Schwuler einen Heteromann angräbt, versteh ich, dass zweiterer etwas unerfreut ist. Aber die meisten Schwulen wissen nunmal, dass so etwas sinnlos ist und unterlassen es. Zu der Aussage mit dem "normal" - was ist heutzutage bitte normal? Für mich ist es normal im Metalshirt sund BW Hosen rumzulaufen und das als Frau! Nicht normal sind für mich "Frauen" die sich anziehen als kämen sie aus'm Ghetto/die rumrennen als kämen sie grad vom Strich. Diese Frauen wiederrum sehen mich nicht als normal an. Es gibt also kein "normal" und "nicht normal". 
Wenn du nichts gegen sie hast, würdest du auch keinen Unterschied machen mit wem du etwas zu tun haben willst. Stell dir mal vor dein bester Freund würde schwul werden (nur hypothetisch) würdest du ihn dann anders behandeln als zuvor? Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass deine Antwort "Nein" lautet. Wäre er deswegen ein anderer Mensch? Nein! Das kann sogar ich sagen, obwohl wir hier von einem hypothetischen Beispiel reden und ich deinen besten Freund nicht kenne. Und warum lauten die beiden Antworten "Nein"? Weil schwule/homosexuelle genauso normal sind wie alle anderen auch! 

Ich denke nicht, dass du Leute diskriminierst, aber ich denke du solltest deine Meinung nochmal überdenken. Gerade den Punkt, dass es nicht weiter schlimm sein das solche Leute auf Abstoßung treffen und das es nicht normales ist.

Zu deinem Gegenargument: Du sagst du wärst christlich erzogen worden, aber widerlegst das gleich, in dem du sagst, dass deine Einstellung zum Glück nicht so ist. Was nun? Ist das dein Alibi so denken, oder nicht? 

Und das Beispiel mit Paris Hilton ist sehr wohl gut, weil Promis ebenso "normalsterblich" sind, sie gehen genauso kacken und lassen mal einen fahren wie jeder andere Mensch auch. Und besonders das Beispiel Paris Hilton zeigt, dass du nichts können musst, so lange du dich gut verkaufst - leider meißt mit Geld.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

whoo deine argumentation zu normal gefält mir sehr gut wollt ich auch schon schreiben aber aufer arbeit ist das schwer mit den ganzen kundengesprächen^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Juni 2008)

Hehe ^^ 

Also wie eine Seite vorher schon erwähnt : normal ist für mich , was ich bin ^^



> ich bin Christlich erzogen! Sowas darf ich nicht akzeptieren ( was zum Glück nicht so ist )



da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt !

Ich bin ( zum Glück ) nicht christlich erzogen worden - andererseits, würde ich wohl noch abweisender gegen Homosexuelle reagieren.



> stell dir mal vor dein bester Freund würde schwul werden (nur hypothetisch) würdest du ihn dann anders behandeln als zuvor? Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass deine Antwort "Nein" lautet.



Tut mir leid , da muss ich dich dich enttäuschen. Ich würde ihm sagen , dass ich seine Lebenseinstellung usw respektiere , aber ich weiterhin nichts mehr mit Ihm zu tun haben wolle.

(BTW , das würde auch niemals passieren , ich wähle meinen engeren Freundeskreis mit bedacht aus


----------



## Sinizae (19. Juni 2008)

Hast du meinen Beitrag gelesen oder überflogen?
Schön wie du auf meine Fragen an dich eingehst ôO Bei dir gibt es auch nur deine Meinung und keine andere, oder? 

Naja, ich denk mir jetzt einfach meinen Teil und bin froh, dass du mich nicht als normal ansiehst, weil ich nicht so denke wie du =)

Und was du zwecks dem "du bekommst eine in die Fresse, was machst du?" geschrieben hat lässt mich echt dankbar sein, dass ich nicht so bin wie du ^^ Denn Gewalt ist wohl ads DÜMMSTE und IDIOTISCHSTE auf dieser Welt. Aber naja, wenn du dich auf so ein Nivau begeben magst mit jemandem, dessen IQ unter dem eines schwangeren Teebeutels liegt und zurückschlägst... whatever. 


[EDIT]

zu deinem Edit:

Aja, du bist allmächtig und allwissend und weißt welcher Mensch sich im Laufe seines Lebens wie verändert ? ^^ Cool, will ich auch können =)
Und das du ihm den Rücken kehren würdest zeugt nicht gerade von Charakterstärke ... ich könnt hier grad rumkotzen das alles zu spät ist ^^

[EDIT 2]

Ach ja, was mir grad noch einfällt:

Schaust du dir Lesbenpornos an? Wenn nein, vergiss es... Wenn ja, will ich lieber nicht genau wissen was du dabei machst, würde mir aber Beweis genug sein, dass auch du nur mit der Masse schwimmst.


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich bin ( zum Glück ) nicht christlich erzogen worden - andererseits, würde ich wohl noch abweisender gegen Homosexuelle reagieren.



Warum reagierst du auf andere sexuelle Vorlieben "abweisend"? Aus Ignoranz? Aus dem Wunsch nach Anerkennung? Und nein, man muss nicht Homosexuellen abneigend gegenüberstehen, wenn man christlich erzogen ist (letztendlich sind wir das sowieso alle ...). 

Lurok,  "die ganzen Ausländer in unserer Stadt" haben wahrscheinlich größtenteils die Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft, und sind somit keine Ausländer. Außerdem lebt ein Land wie Deutschland von Einwanderer, die Floskel "demographischer Wandel" sagt dir hoffentlich etwas. Wir brauchen Einwanderer, müssen aber auch dafür sorgen, dass diese sich integrieren können und sie eine Perspektive haben. Wie soll ein Kind, das wenn es eingeschult wird kaum Deutsch sprechen kann, später Erfolg im Berufsleben haben? Verpflichtenden Sprachunterricht für Einwanderer befürworte ich dementsprechend und wer möchte kann jetzt gern die SPD etc. flamen, die noch unter Kohl diesen Vorschlag als "Zwangsgermanisierung" abgetan haben.


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> BTW , das würde auch niemals passieren , ich wähle meinen engeren Freundeskreis mit bedacht aus


Jeder Mann hat die Veranlagung zur gleichgeschlechtlichen Liebe in sich. Dieses Verhalten gibt es auch bei Tieren und ist deshalb nicht "unnormal". Bei bestimmten Affenarten gibt es mehr lesbische Sexualakte als welche zwischen Männchen und Weibchen. Es gibt Männer, die sind fünfzig Jahre lang mit einer Frau verheiratet und entdecken plötzlich ihre Homosexualität. Es kann dir jederzeit passieren, dass dein bester Freund, wie "männlich" er auch sein mag, seine Liebe zu Männern entdeckt.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Juni 2008)

-_-

natürlich ist gewalt keine Lösung - aber wenn mir jemand grundlos ein reinhauen würde , was übrigens schon passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , dann bleib ich doch nicht einfach stehen oder gehe einfach weg Oo.

Gegenwehr ist ja noch erlaubt , und ne Anzeige bringt z.T. garnichts...



> Bei dir gibt es auch nur deine Meinung und keine andere, oder



mh , jo eigentlich schon. Warum sollte mich jemand von meiner persönlichen Meinung abbringen können?

Wenn jemand ne andere Meinung hat , ist das schön für ihn  , aber warum sollte ich mich ans seine Anpassen? Ich zwinge meine Meinung ja niemandem auf - ich bringe sie nur zum Ausdruck.

Edith an Incomtemtio : ja was solche Sachen betrifft bin ich sehr Ignorant . Wenn jemand wirklich katholisch erzogen wurde , dann hat er was gegen Homosexuelle - da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Ich finde wir sollten mal mit diesem ,,Besten Freund,, Mist aufhören , sowas gibts bei mir garnicht Oo.

ich habe meine Kumpels und Kumpelinen im engeren Kreis , und diejenigen , mit denen ich seltener was unternehme. Und wie schon gesagt , sollte einer von und Homosexuell werden , würde er zum großteil von uns ausgestossen werden. Klingt hart , ist aber so....


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> natürlich ist gewalt keine Lösung


Gewalt ist theoretisch eine Lösung für alles. 


bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> mh , jo eigentlich schon. Warum sollte mich jemand von meiner persönlichen Meinung abbringen können?


Weil er/sie die besseren Argumente hat? Und deine Meinung in Anbetracht dieser überhaupt nicht mehr vertretbar ist?


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Lurok,  "die ganzen Ausländer in unserer Stadt" haben wahrscheinlich größtenteils die Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft, und sind somit keine Ausländer. Außerdem lebt ein Land wie Deutschland von Einwanderer, die Floskel "demographischer Wandel" sagt dir hoffentlich etwas. Wir brauchen Einwanderer, müssen aber auch dafür sorgen, dass diese sich integrieren können und sie eine Perspektive haben. Wie soll ein Kind, das wenn es eingeschult wird kaum Deutsch sprechen kann, später Erfolg im Berufsleben haben? Verpflichtenden Sprachunterricht für Einwanderer befürworte ich dementsprechend und wer möchte kann jetzt gern die SPD etc. flamen, die noch unter Kohl diesen Vorschlag als "Zwangsgermanisierung" abgetan haben.


Sie haben keinen Respekt,... überhaupt keinen,... vor Niemandem! Darum gings mir!


----------



## Sinizae (19. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> -_-
> 
> natürlich ist gewalt keine Lösung - aber wenn mir jemand grundlos ein reinhauen würde , was übrigens schon passiert ist
> 
> ...




Anzeige bringt sehr wohl was! Hab Schmerzensgeld bekommen (nich grad wenig), weil mich so ein paar Cheacka-Bunnys geschlagen haben und ich klug genug war NICHTS zu machen, außer 110 anzurufen und die mithören zu lassen wie ich auf's Maul bekommen hab. Die 2-3 blauen Flecken hab ich grad noch verkraftet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwecks deiner Meinung: Stehst anscheinend nicht sehr stark dahinter bzw. vertrittst DEINE Meinung, sonst würdest du ja Gegenargumente bringen und mir erklären warum du so denkst =) Ich will dich ja nichtz bekehren oder dir meine Meinung aufzwingen. Wir sind hier in nem Forum... da wird nun mal diskutiert.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

Zwangsgermanisierung??? WTF

hier mal einen satz den mir eine türkin gesagt hat (eine eingewanderte)
Zitat:
"ich verstehe nicht warum die ganzen leute die nach deutschland wollen kein deutsch lernen und sich dann wundern das sie nicht akzeptiert werden das ist doch idiotisch"
Zitat ende

PS: Bloodr4inor du wirst mir n bisschen gruselig mit deiner einstellung

und Sinazae, dir möchte ich mal sagen "ruhig bleib ganz ruhig" ich bin auch erst mal skeptisch wenn ich höre das er "anders" ist, gut ich hau dann nicht gleich schreiend ab oder verachte ihn, aber ich bin skeptisch.

so dann zum Thema "MeInUnG" schön wenn man eine hat aber kritik und die meinung anderer leute kann und darf auch anders sein also immer schön tolerant bleiben aber lasst euch nicht irgend nen scheiß erzählen.

so jetz hab ich mein pulver verschossen

edit: da ich pazifist bin schlage ich NIE zu auser jemand geht eine freundin an dann schlag ich mit allem zu was ich in die finger krieg und der nicht mehr aufsteht


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juni 2008)

/singn
ich merk in der schule das manchen es einfach spass macht jemanden zu beschimpfen  und das *cool* ist.
aber es gibt auch erwachsene die sozial weniger als 0 wert sind.
man muss nur im forum umschauen,die ganzen personlichen beleidigungen ohne grund


----------



## dalai (19. Juni 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ja ich lese und ich höre es immer wieder. So viele Menschen die sich für was besseres halten als andere.
> Diese dann ausgrenzen, sie für anders halten und für unwürdig halten.
> 
> Kennt man das irgendwoher? Ja genau! Siehe man im Mittelalter. Hexen wurden verbrannt, weil diese Menschen anders waren.
> ...



Vergleich doch mal einen Europäer mit einem Menschen aus der dritten Welt. Einen Gastarbeiter mit einem West-Europäer der Millionär ist. Das ist einfach so, es gibt riesige Unterschiede zwischen den sozialen Schichten.
Ausserdem gibt der Staat nicht genug Geld aus für solche Sachen. Beispiel Schweiz: der Staat gibt lieber viel geld aus an seine scheiss Hobby-Armee als das er die UNO-Vorgaben für Entwicklungshilfe erfüllt. Ich hab ja nichts gegen die Schweiz und in selber auch Schweizer, aber die Politiker enttäuschen mich immer wieder.


----------



## Sinizae (19. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und Sinazae, dir möchte ich mal sagen "ruhig bleib ganz ruhig" ich bin auch erst mal skeptisch wenn ich höre das er "anders" ist, gut ich hau dann nicht gleich schreiend ab oder verachte ihn, aber ich bin skeptisch.



Ich bleib ganz ruhig, ich diskutiere nur sehr gern =) Hab mir grad ne Schachtel Kippen aufgemacht und bin gespannt wie es hier weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um 17.30 Uhr kommt mein Mann, so lang hab ich Zeit.

Ich versteh ja, dass Mann (!) nem Schwulen gegenüber skeptisch ist, aber solange er nicht angegraben wird etc, gibt es keinen Grund jemanden zu verachten.


Aber Mal generell die Frage an die Leute mit der Meinung "Ich mag keine Schwulen":

Schaut ihr euch Lesbenpornos an?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

argh verflucht seist du mit deiner guten argumentation!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja tu ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gibts eig für frauen auch schwulenpornos??


----------



## Sinizae (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich glaub nicht, dass es speziell für Frauen Schwulenpornos gibt ^^ Zumindest hab ich noch nie einen gesehen (Weder I-net noch Videothek).

Das mit der Argumentation fass ich Mal als Kompliment auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

ich liebe diskusionen und ja das war ein kompiment


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gibts eig für frauen auch schwulenpornos??


Es gibt Schwulenpornos, ich denke aber nicht, dass die speziell für Frauen sind sondern eher für Männer. Bist du noch nie an so einem Videokabinen-Center vorbeigelaufen wo groß geschrieben stand "Gay Pornos!!!"? Zumindest in Berlin ist mir das schon mehrmals passiert. Frauen haben aber ein ganz anderes Sexualempfinden als Männer, während Männer Pornos (darunter verstehe ich jetzt auch mal "harmlosere" Stripvideos etc.) gucken, tun Frauen das nicht. Bestimmt kann man das irgendwie wissenschaftlich begründen, wie weiß ich jetzt aber nicht.


----------



## Sinizae (19. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Frauen haben aber ein ganz anderes Sexualempfinden als Männer, während Männer Pornos (darunter verstehe ich jetzt auch mal "harmlosere" Stripvideos etc.) gucken, tun Frauen das nicht. Bestimmt kann man das irgendwie wissenschaftlich begründen, wie weiß ich jetzt aber nicht.



Dem muss ich widersprechen xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. Juni 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Dem muss ich widersprechen xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Dem muss ich widersprechen xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_"Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel."_, laut Wikipedia werden Pornos für beide Geschlechter produziert, aber um so "härter" es wird umso mehr Konsumenten sind Männer.


----------



## Silenzz (19. Juni 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Dem muss ich widersprechen xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu sag ich nur:
"LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL"
Soll jetzt nicht abwertend sein nur kann mir keine Frau vorstellen die einen Schwulenporno guckt, kA wieso nja diese Diskussion wird sehr spannend werde vll später dazu schalten.


----------



## Sinizae (19. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte das jetzt allgemein auf Pornos bezogen, nicht NUR auf Schwulenpornos ^^ 

Aber Wikipedia muss ich auch wieder widersprechen - was will ich mit so nem Popelfilm wo'n bisschen geküsst und sonst was wird   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Jungs, wir kommen langsam vom Thema ab ^^ Ich wart die ganze Zeit auf ne Antwort von bl00ddr41ner


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Juni 2008)

Also , zum thema Lesbenporns : Ne guck ich nicht! Generell schaue ich eher selten Pornos , und wenn dann nur beidgeschlechtliche ( davon sind Zwitterpornos ausgeschloßen , falls es so was gibt Oo )

öhm wie war nochmal speziell die Frage die an mich gerichtet war? Bin grad an der arbeit , und mein chef rennt als an mir vorbei , hab schon einma nen Rüffler bekommen , weil ich an der Arbeit ,,gesurfed,, hab ^^.


----------



## Sinizae (19. Juni 2008)

Naja einfach nochmal ne Argumentation von dir... so offen lass ich das ungern ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Juni 2008)

aso , also ne Argumentation warum ich Homos.  ( Falls sich jemand durch die abkürzung beleidigt fühlt , bitte mitteilen , ich ändere das dann sofort ) gegenüber abweisend reagiere? 

Mh , ich würde sagen , weil ich so erzogen wurde! Es ist nunmal von der biologischen sicht her nicht so vorgesehen! 
Und das was ich in meinen fast 19 Jahren auf dieser Welt an Eindrücken Erfahrungen usw gesammelt habe , kann ich für mich sagen : Das mag ich nicht , ist mir zuwieder usw. 

Ich kann mich selbst nur Wiederholen : Es ist nicht normal! Nicht vorgesehen! 

Ich beleidige Homos. ja nicht oder Ähnliches. Aber keine Ahnung , ich brauche für mich eigentlich keine gründe etwas nicht zu Mögen , ganz im gegenteil , ich brauche eher überzeugung


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Mh , ich würde sagen , weil ich so erzogen wurde! Es ist nunmal von der biologischen sicht her nicht so vorgesehen!



Die Gene, die Homosexualität verursachen, bergen viele Vorteile für den Menschen:

Zu lesen z.B. auf Wikipedia: 

Homosexualität und Biologie – Homosexuelles Verhalten unter Tieren

"_Homosexuelles Verhalten kommt auch bei anderen Tieren vor. Bei ca. 1.500 Tierarten wurde gleichgeschlechtliches Verhalten festgestellt, ca. ein Drittel dieser Fälle ist gut dokumentiert. Es lässt sich beispielsweise unter den Bonobos beobachten, die nicht nur, was für Menschenaffen ungewöhnlich ist, über eine matriarchale Gesellschaftsstruktur verfügen, sondern auch eine vollständig bisexuelle Tierart sind. Obwohl das auch für die Männchen gilt, sind die Bonobos vor allem für ihren Lesbianismus bekannt.

Einige Trauerschwäne Australiens bilden darüber hinaus sexuell aktive männliche Paare, die entweder Nester stehlen oder zeitweilige Dreierbeziehungen mit Weibchen eingehen, um in den Besitz von Eiern zu gelangen. Sobald die Eier gelegt sind, wird das Weibchen vertrieben. Ihr gemeinsamer Nachwuchs erreicht das Erwachsenenalter dabei häufiger als derjenige von gemischtgeschlechtlichen Paaren.

Im Zoo von Bremerhaven leben momentan drei homosexuelle Paare von Pinguinen, die auch nach dem Import mehrerer schwedischer Pinguindamen ihre Beziehung fortsetzen. Die Ankündigung des Versuchs erregte vor allem durch die unsensible Wortwahl weltweites Aufsehen und Proteste.

Unter vielen Delfinarten gibt es zahlreiche Formen homosexuellen Verhaltens, welche dem natürlichen Abläufen unter Delfinen entsprechen und keine Abweichungen davon sind. Solche Verhaltensweisen treten unter anderem aus Gründen der Festigung von Beziehungen in einer Delfinschule, sowie beim Dominanzkampf zwischen Männchen auf, besitzen also gänzlich verschiedene Gestalten.

Die Fachzeitschrift Nature dokumentierte im Oktober 2006 zwei männliche Giraffen beim erfolgreichen Versuch einer analen Penetration und zwei männliche Wale (Südkaper) mit erigierten Penissen „bei Sexspielen“ („engaged in sexual games“).

Genetische Diskussion

In der Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts untersuchte der Zwillingsforscher Franz Josef Kallmann menschliche Familien und insbesondere Zwillinge.[51] Bei einer Stichprobe von 40 eineiigen und 45 zweieiigen männlichen Zwillingspaaren, von denen mindestens ein Bruder sich selbst als schwul bezeichnete, fand er heraus, dass bei 100 % der eineiigen Zwillinge der andere Bruder auch schwul war und dass bei den zweieiigen Zwillingen diese in diesem Punkt der allgemeinen männlichen Bevölkerung glichen. Andere wie Willhart S. Schlegel fanden ähnliche genetische Komponenten der sexuellen Orientierung, diese Arbeiten wurden jedoch in den 1960er Jahren abgelehnt, weil sie nicht dem damals herrschenden Zeitgeist entsprachen, der homosexuelle Handlungen mit Gesetzen verfolgte, die mit einer erblichen Veranlagung schwer vereinbar gewesen wären.

1993 entdeckte der amerikanische Forscher Dean Hamer einen Bereich auf dem X-Chromosom, den er mit Homosexualität in Verbindung brachte.[53] Es handelt sich dabei um einen so genannten genetischen Marker, der bei einem bestimmten Typ von Homosexualität etwas wahrscheinlicher vorkam als bei anderen. Die Annahme bestätigte sich zunächst, weil eineiige Zwillingsbrüder, die diesen Chromosomenabschnitt trugen, beide schwul waren.

Eine Nachuntersuchung des Jahres 1999 an 46 anderen eineiigen Zwillingsbrüderpaaren relativierte allerdings diese Ergebnisse, weil nur bei rund der Hälfte der diesmal untersuchten Zwillingspaare in beiden Fällen Homosexualität festgestellt wurde. Als Ergebnis bleibt jedoch, dass eineiige Zwillinge eine signifikant höhere Übereinstimmung in der sexuellen Orientierung haben als Menschen mit unterschiedlichem Erbgut.

Bei all diesen Untersuchungen ist jedoch zu beachten, dass durch die immer noch starke soziale Ächtung der Homosexualität eine vorhandene homosexuelle Neigung nicht sicher objektiv festgestellt werden kann. Probanden können dazu neigen, eine vorhandene homosexuelle Orientierung aus Scham zu verschweigen. Es kann außerdem sein, dass sie noch nicht ihr inneres Coming-out hatten und sich ihrer tatsächlichen sexuellen Orientierung noch gar nicht bewusst sind. Das führt dazu, dass die Zahl der homosexuellen Probanden in entsprechenden Studien regelmäßig geringer erscheint, als sie tatsächlich ist und so die Ergebnisse von Studien erheblich verfälscht werden. Dazu kommt, dass die Stichproben in allen diesen Studien nur sehr klein waren.

Es scheint so zu sein, dass es wahrscheinlich kein einzelnes Schwulen-Gen gibt. Andererseits kann als gesichert angenommen werden, dass eine genetische Disposition zur Homosexualität existiert. Wie groß der Einfluss der Gene tatsächlich ist, ist zwar noch unbekannt, es kann jedoch ausgeschlossen werden, dass die Gene keine Rolle spielen. Denkbar sind unter anderem eine Kombination von verschiedenen Erbfaktoren, eine Kombination von Erbfaktoren und hormoneller Prägung während der Schwangerschaft oder auch eine Kombination genetischer und sozialer Faktoren.

Andere Theorien

Eine Theorie, die auf Forschungsarbeiten des deutschen Endokrinologen und Sexualwissenschaftlers Günter Dörner zurückgeht, ist, dass Stresshormone in der Schwangerschaft für Homosexualität verantwortlich sind. Bei männlichen Föten verhindern sie, dass deren Gehirn, das zunächst keine Unterschiede zu einem weiblichen hat, durch bestimmte Hormone ein männliches Geschlecht bekommt. Diese das Gehirn modifizierenden Hormone „vermännlichen“ das Gehirn des männlichen Babys normalerweise in der Schwangerschaft in drei Phasen, von denen jede durch Stress gestört werden kann. Zur lesbischen Anlage findet sich eine analoge Aussage, nämlich, dass diese das Produkt von sehr „entspannten“ Müttern sind, deren Vermännlichungshormone nicht durch Stress ausgeblieben sind.

Allerdings wenden Kritiker dieser und ähnlicher Theorien ein, dass es sich bei der Annahme, dass schwule Männer irgendwie „weiblicher“ sein müssten als heterosexuelle, oder lesbische Frauen „männlicher“, lediglich um ein heteronormatives Postulat handelt, welches keinesfalls bewiesen ist. Es erklärt ebenfalls nicht, warum schwule Männer einen anderen „verweiblichten“ Mann über eine „vermännlichte“ Frau als Partner bevorzugen sollten (siehe auch Straight acting).

1996 veröffentlichten Anthony Bogaert und Ray Blanchard von der Brock University in Kanada eine Untersuchung, wonach statistisch gesehen jüngere Brüder eher homosexuell werden als ältere Brüder. Nach ihren Daten steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Homosexualität bei jedem weiteren männlichen Nachkommen um ein Drittel. In einer Nachfolgeuntersuchung konnte Bogaert zudem belegen, dass dieser Effekt nicht nachträglich durch familiäre Verhältnisse (zum Beispiel Adoption) beeinflusst wird, sondern ein rein biologischer Effekt ist. Bogaert vermutet, dass beim Tragen des ersten männlichen Kindes gewisse unbekannte biochemische Prozesse bei der Mutter getriggert werden, die sich bei jedem weiteren männlichen Nachkommen verstärken und zu diesem Effekt führen.

Evolutionstheoretischer und sozialer Nutzen der Homosexualität

In der Wissenschaft gibt es inzwischen Vorstellungen, dass Homosexualität der Gesamtfitness der Sippe dient, also auch im Sinn der Evolutionstheorie einen Nutzen hat, da sie dafür sorgt, dass sich eine größere Anzahl von Menschen um ein neugeborenes Kind kümmern kann. Berücksichtigt wird hierbei, dass homosexuell Veranlagte trotz biologischer Möglichkeit durchschnittlich weniger eigene Kinder zeugen als Heterosexuelle, dadurch jedoch ihre genetisch nah verwandten Neffen und Nichten mitversorgen können. Damit hätten letztlich auch ihre Gene eine Chance auf Fortbestand (siehe auch Das egoistische Gen).

Wissenschaftler der Universität Padua konnten darüber hinaus in einer Studie zeigen, dass dieselbe genetische Veranlagung, die bei männlichen Homosexuellen für deren sexuelle Orientierung verantwortlich ist, gleichzeitig auch deren weibliche Verwandte mütterlicherseits fruchtbarer macht. Der dadurch bei weiblichen Verwandten entstehende evolutionäre Vorteil könnte so die Durchsetzungsfähigkeit der genetischen Veranlagung für Homosexualität erhöhen.

Zweifelhaft bleibt jedoch, ob sich Homosexualität angesichts moderner reproduktionssmedizinischer Selbstkreationsleistungen überhaupt noch einem evolutionstheoretischen Rechtfertigungszwang unterwerfen muss. Dieser Zweifel wird auch schon dadurch bestärkt, dass eine biologistische Zweck- und Sinnrationalisierung von Sexualität sich zudem stets dem Verdacht aussetzen muss, als Projektionsfolie menschlicher Denk- und Wertungssysteme zu fungieren.

Ein anderer Zugang zur Sexualitätsthematik ist daher die Frage, warum es überhaupt die Norm der Heterosexualität gibt und alles andere als Abweichung gesehen wird. In bestimmten Gender Studies wird analysiert, dass der Heterosexismus und Heteronormativität Grundpfeiler unserer Gesellschaft sind und die Homosexualität eine soziokulturelle Konstruktion darstellt._"


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> öhm , ich bekomme eine rein , und innerhalb der nächsten 3 sekunden Schlage ich 2 mal so fest ich kann zu , dann zeige ich ihn an. Gegenwehr ist nämlich nur in den ersten 3 Sekunden erlaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wovor ich dann Respekt habe, auch wenn ich es selten mitkriege, eine (türkische) Mutter redet mit ihrem kleinen Kind auf der Straße DEUTSCH !
Ich wunder mich da ehrlich, weil ich da gewohnt bin, dass sie in ihrer Muttersprache reden.
Aber Respekt, ich find dann so etwas sehr positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> -_-
> 
> natürlich ist gewalt keine Lösung - aber wenn mir jemand grundlos ein reinhauen würde , was übrigens schon passiert ist
> 
> ...



Gegenwehr heißt dann aber net den Typen krankenhausreif zu schlagen ^^
Wenns geht in zur Ruhe bringen durch aufn Boden legen, ihn bewegungsunfähig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das macht ein Kumpel von mir gerne wenn wer anders austickt, weil er etwas kräftiger ist ;D


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Vergleich doch mal einen Europäer mit einem Menschen aus der dritten Welt. Einen Gastarbeiter mit einem West-Europäer der Millionär ist. Das ist einfach so, es gibt riesige Unterschiede zwischen den sozialen Schichten.
> Ausserdem gibt der Staat nicht genug Geld aus für solche Sachen. Beispiel Schweiz: der Staat gibt lieber viel geld aus an seine scheiss Hobby-Armee als das er die UNO-Vorgaben für Entwicklungshilfe erfüllt. Ich hab ja nichts gegen die Schweiz und in selber auch Schweizer, aber die Politiker enttäuschen mich immer wieder.



Vor solchen Menschen hab ich Respekt. Das sie in den verschiedenen Lebenssituationen zurecht kommen.
Ich selber habe viele Jahre für die ärmeren Länger gesammelt. Alleine wenn du in die Kirche gehen würdest, da sammelt die Kirche fast täglich Geld für die ärmeren Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe diese Tsunami-Katastrophe da war die ganze Welt für diese Menschen da.
Naja und manche Staaten sind halt doof ^^
aber gegen sie hab ich nichts, weil sie in irgendeiner Richtung immer was hinbekommen ;D


----------



## Shrukan (19. Juni 2008)

ich hab nix gegen Schwule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wieso auch sind Menschen wie wir auch. Nur benehmen sich anders.
Mein Onkel ist wirklich schwul, dass er sich anders benimmt als andere in der Gegenwart anderer, habe ich nie erlebt.
Er ist wie mein anderer Onkel total normal drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja mein Onkel hat was gegen HipHop, weil diese ja gegen Schwule rappen; siehe Bushido.
naja da gehts ja wieder los mit dem Respekt usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deutscher Rap hat 0 Respekt in sich (in den meisten Fällen)


----------



## Shalor (19. Juni 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> 2. Cent: Schulhofsituation: Irgendwer aus der "schlechteren Schicht" läuft an einer Gruppe von Leuten aus der "besseren Schicht" vorbei. Einer von denen aus der besseren Schicht macht ihn dumm an, wird vielleicht sogar körperlich aktiv. Typisches Rudelverhalten. Wenn dann noch Mädchen/Frauen dabei sind ist es umso ausgeprägter. Das Männchen muss zeigen, dass es stark ist und dem anderen schwachen Männchen überlegen. Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so sein.
> 
> 
> *kaugummiausdemautomatenhol*




Falls das jemandem hier passiert: Wenn der jenige der anmacht nicht gerade unglaublich stark ist solltet ihr trainieren/Kampfsport gehen. Dann nach 1-2 Jahren wenn der wieder kommt ihn einfach am Kragen packen und die Meinung ins Gesicht schreien (keine reinballern! Vorerst...)! Kann Wunder wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das Mal gemacht und wurde in der ganzen Zeit nie mehr dumm an meiner Schule angemacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (19. Juni 2008)

Sorry für OT:

Aber warum zur Hölle hast du 4 (!!!) Posts nacheinander gebracht Shrukan ôO


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Aber warum zur Hölle hast du 4 (!!!) Posts nacheinander gebracht Shrukan ôO



Weil er auch vier Posts geantwortet hat?


----------



## Theroas (19. Juni 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ja so ist das heutzutage. Ich trau mich meist gar nimmer in die Innenstadt, wird man eh nur angepöbelt, weil man anders ist.
> Ich hasse es und würde gerne wissen, wieso muss das so sein?
> Wieso machen die das?
> Wieso überhaupt kann so was passieren oder sein?



Die Antwort auf all deine Fragen: *mangelnde Bildung*.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Bei mangelnder Bildung fällr mir was ein:
Situation: Kumpel und ich stehn nacher 8. Stunde vor der Schule.
Es kommen 2 Mädchen vorbei, beide auf keinen Fall älter als 12....
Und dann ruft das eine Gör doch echt zu uns: "Streber-Versager", nur weil wir net wie sie auf die Hauptschule, sondern aus Gymnasium gehn -.-
Da stellt sich die Frage: Wird Bildung und Intelligenz verachtet? Oder sind solche Leute einfach nur verzweifelt eifersüchtig?


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Bei solchen Sachen kommt es glaub' ich einfach auf den Standpunkt an. Klar ist jeder Mensch irgendwo intolerant und grenzt gewisse Menschen(gruppen) aus seinem Umfeld aus, nur da, wo das mehrere systematisch und besonders schlimm machen, wird es (auf gut Deutsch) scheiße.

Ich zB habe unter meinen Freunden und Verwandten sowohl Homosexuelle als auch Behinderte und habe nichts gegen solche Menschen, bin aber Menschen abgeneigt, die sie dumm anmachen.

Hopper mag ich viele auch nicht, zum Teil, weil ich den Style (extrem getragen) einfach protzerisch und hässlich finde, zum anderen, weil Großteile des Hip Hops einfach beschissene Texte haben und ich mag insbesondere solche Hopper nicht, die andere ohne einen nachvollziehbaren Grund anmachen und sogar zusammenschlagen. 
(Um Kommentaren vorzubeugen, von wegen voreingenommen, vielleicht stimmt es, aber ich kenne viele Hopper durch meinen Bruder und weiß, dass nicht alle so sind, aber leider Gottes sehr viele.)

Soweit ich mich beurteilen kann, verhalte ich mich nur Menschen gegenüber scheiße, die mich genauso behandeln, außer vielleicht bei Hoppern. *g*

MfG,
Ala


----------



## Silenzz (19. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bei solchen Sachen kommt es glaub' ich einfach auf den Standpunkt an. Klar ist jeder Mensch irgendwo intolerant und grenzt gewisse Menschen(gruppen) aus seinem Umfeld aus, nur da, wo das mehrere systematisch und besonders schlimm machen, wird es (auf gut Deutsch) scheiße.
> 
> Ich zB habe unter meinen Freunden und Verwandten sowohl Homosexuelle als auch Behinderte und habe nichts gegen solche Menschen, bin aber Menschen abgeneigt, die sie dumm anmachen.
> 
> ...



*Hopper duckt und schleicht sich weg*XD
Nja, es stimmt schon das Teil der Hopper assozial ist/sind, aber an wen errinerst du DICH eher, an die 5 Hopper, die in der Stadt an dir vorbeilaufen ohne etwas zu machen oder an den einen, der dir an den Hintern packt? Aber viele mehr sind völlig in Ordnung, machen keine Scheiße etc.
Geh mal als Hopper auf Wacken und Versuch einen Tag dort zu Überleben, wenn dus schaffst, geb ich dir 1000Gold xD.
Ich kann mir aber auch, nicht sehr gut Vorstellen, das dein Bruder, 1000000000de von Hoppern kennt, und glaub mir, die meisten reden viel, aber wirklich zuschlagen tun sie nie, spreche da aus Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu aber gleich mehr. Ich finde man kann nicht sagen Hopper sind Assozialer als Rocker, denke mal beide Seiten haben ca. gleich viele Assis wie "Normalos". Ach ja, 2 Sachen noch 1.) Einer meiner besten Freunde ist Rocker.
2.)Was findest du an Baggey-Jeans a la Kanie, G-Unit protzerisch *an sich runterguck*?

@ Vania: Dumme Leute die soetwas sagen wird es immer geben, gute Freunde von mir sind auf der Hauptschule gelandet, weil sie einfach zu faul sind (stand dieses Jahr auch kurz vor dem Absturz) und beneiden mich zum Teil das ich auf nem Gymnasium bin bzw., meinen wie schaffste des, muss ja derbst schwer sein, ich denke die waren Neidisch auf dich kA.

BTT: Ich habe nix gegen Schwule/Lesben etc., ich höre Bushido, der zum Teil Schwulenfeindliche Texte macht, obwohl das eher Chakuza ist, der mein Lieblingsrapper ist und bleibt oO, aber wie Bushido schon sagte,: "Wer rappt schon, du bist doof?", auch Eminem hat Schwulenfeindliche Texte, aber ich habe das Gefühl, DAS juckt niemanden. Ich würde aber nie jemanden, dumm anmachen nur weil er Schwul ist, wenn ich in der Stadt wäre, und sähe wie ein Freund von mir jmd. anmacht weil er Schwul ist, würd ich mit dem mal ein bisschen reden.

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur:
> "LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL"
> Soll jetzt nicht abwertend sein nur kann mir keine Frau vorstellen die einen Schwulenporno guckt, kA wieso nja diese Diskussion wird sehr spannend werde vll später dazu schalten.


Noch nie Sex an the City gesehen??  Da gehts in einer Folge genau darum und warum Frauen auf schwulen Pornos abfahren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Also , zum thema Lesbenporns : Ne guck ich nicht! Generell schaue ich eher selten Pornos , und wenn dann nur beidgeschlechtliche ( davon sind Zwitterpornos ausgeschloßen , falls es so was gibt Oo )


Hab ich letztens mal gefunden. Also das ist echt mal zu geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (20. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Bei mangelnder Bildung fällr mir was ein:
> Situation: Kumpel und ich stehn nacher 8. Stunde vor der Schule.
> Es kommen 2 Mädchen vorbei, beide auf keinen Fall älter als 12....
> Und dann ruft das eine Gör doch echt zu uns: "Streber-Versager", nur weil wir net wie sie auf die Hauptschule, sondern aus Gymnasium gehn -.-
> Da stellt sich die Frage: Wird Bildung und Intelligenz verachtet? Oder sind solche Leute einfach nur verzweifelt eifersüchtig?



Ich denk mal eher da spricht der Neid, bzw. die Realisation, daß SIE später versagen werden, nicht
ihr. Da ist es halt am einfachsten in der Gruppe dumm zu machen und sich dann einen Tag lang
toll zu fühlen.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ja ich lese und ich höre es immer wieder. So viele Menschen die sich für was besseres halten als andere.
> Diese dann ausgrenzen, sie für anders halten und für unwürdig halten.
> 
> Kennt man das irgendwoher? Ja genau! Siehe man im Mittelalter. Hexen wurden verbrannt, weil diese Menschen anders waren.
> ...




was ist denn wenn man total scheisse aussieht aber mords viel kohle hat?
oder andersrum wenn man absolut geil aussieht aber ne arme sau ist?


----------



## Gwynny (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> was ist denn wenn man total scheisse aussieht aber mords viel kohle hat?
> oder andersrum wenn man absolut geil aussieht aber ne arme sau ist?



Wenn man hässlich ist, aber die Kohle hat mögen die Leute Dich nur wegen dem Geld (meistens)
Wenn man hübsch ist, aber arm ist mögen Dich die Leute nur wegen Deinem Aussehen (meistens)

Ergo: Du wirst nur nach Deinem äußeren Werten "bewertet" (meistens)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!

LG Gwynny


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Wenn man hässlich ist, aber die Kohle hat mögen die Leute Dich nur wegen dem Geld (meistens)
> Wenn man hübsch ist, aber arm ist mögen Dich die Leute nur wegen Deinem Aussehen (meistens)
> 
> Ergo: Du wirst nur nach Deinem äußeren Werten "bewertet" (meistens)
> ...



okay, das bedeutet das solange immerhin eines der merkmale in ordnung geht ist man nicht der arsch,
im umkehrschluss bedeutet das dass man nur der arsch ist wenn man absolut nichts kann, total scheisse aussieht und überhaupt keine kohle hat,
ja meine güte was eine  verrückte welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> okay, das bedeutet das solange immerhin eines der merkmale in ordnung geht ist man nicht der arsch,
> im umkehrschluss bedeutet das dass man nur der arsch ist wenn man absolut nichts kann, total scheisse aussieht und überhaupt keine kohle hat,
> ja meine güte was eine  verrückte welt
> 
> ...


 Wie gesagt "meistens" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja so ist die heutige Zivilisation in den reicheren Ländern. Wo jeder arm ist kommt so etwas dann doch sehr viel seltener vor...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Wie gesagt "meistens"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



man stelle sich vor alle menschen auf der welt würden gleich behandelt, 
egal wie panne, hässlich, arm, gemein, egoistisch, faschistisch oder gewalttätig sie sind.


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Juni 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Wo jeder arm ist kommt so etwas dann doch sehr viel seltener vor...


Wo alle arm und hässlich wäre vielleicht ... 

Aber selbst im primitivsten Stamm gucken Frauen auf die äußeren Werte, wie Reichtum (an was auch immer ...) Aussehen etc.


----------



## Gwynny (20. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wo alle arm und hässlich wäre vielleicht ...
> 
> Aber selbst im primitivsten Stamm gucken Frauen auf die äußeren Werte, wie Reichtum (an was auch immer ...) Aussehen etc.


 Tja, vermutlich hast Du leider recht...

LG Gwynny


----------



## tschilpi (20. Juni 2008)

So.

Ich denke auch wirklich, das die Jugend heutzutage assozial ist.

Zum Thema Rassismus/Religion:

Rassismus geht mir am Arsch vorbei. Ich finde, wir sind alle Menschen und jeder kann sein Leben eigenständig führen, egal was für ein Ruf sein Land/Religion hat. 
Ich respektiere andere Religionen und die Menschen haben auch das recht diese auszuführen. Doch finde ich, man sollte seine Religion für sich behalten und andere nicht damit stören. (Du bist so dumm du isst kein Schweinefleisch usw oder umgekehrt)
Ich selber bin christlich erzogen worden.
Ich hasse Leute, die in ein Land kommen und denken, sie können machen was sie wollen.
Also andere dumm anmachen.
Ich respektiere Ausländer (bin selber einer) solange sie auch mich respektieren. 
Leute die ich nicht mag, gehe ich aus dem weg. Ganz einfach. 
Wer denkt er muss andere dumm anmachen weil jemand anders ist, zeigt seine niedere Intelligenz.
Ausländer die in einem fremden Land die einheimischen dumm anmachen haben da nichts zu suchen. Sie sollen gerne bei uns leben, doch sollen sie dann auch das jeweilige Land und ihre Einwohner respektieren, um selber Respekt zu ernten.

Zum Thema toleranz:
Der Mensch ist intolerant und wird das auch bleiben. JEDER auf dieser Welt hat eine Eigenschaft, bei der er gemobbt werden kann.
Beispiel:
Neulich war ich mit der Klasse im Seilpark. Ich traute mich aufgrund meiner Höhenangst nicht auf die höchsten Stellen.
Schon wurde ich dumm angemacht.
Die Leute die mich so anmachten, habe ich immer in Ruhe gelassen; die meisten davon haben schlechte Noten, irgendwelche schlechte Eigenschaften doch immer hatte ich vor ihnen Respekt und verstand ihre Dinge. ABER das die dann sowas machen, ist echt assozial. Intolerant und dumm.
Wichtig ist wirklich, sich von der Masse abzuheben und seine Meinung und sein Leben zu zeigen. In solchen Momenten findet man heraus, wer reif ist und wer ein echter Kumpel ist. 
Ich mag keine Gewalt und verbreite sich auch nicht weiter, aber sogar deswegen werde ich dumm angemacht. 
Wer sich nicht von anderen beeinflussen und unterdrücken lässt, DER zeigt Stärke. 
Mir ist es egal wenn jemand sich geil fühlt weil er andere Streber nennt. Selbst schuld, wenn dieser schlecht in der Schule ist und dann so dumm ist und bessere runtermacht. Es ist kein Verbrechen anders zu sein. 
Die Menscheit lebt von Eifersucht, und ich hoffe das selbst die dümmsten meiner Klasse irgendwann auf ein richtiges Niveau stossen und checken, was sie falsch gemacht haben.

Also ich habe nichts gegen schwule/lesbische usw. Solange die Menschen andere nicht stören (wenn ein schwuler z.B einen heteromann anmacht)
Ich denke ja sogar, das diese Leute bessere Menschen sind.
Mir tun sie auch leid: Sie sind ja nicht schuld das sie diese Eigenschaft haben und deshalb auf intoleranz stossen. 

mfg tschilpi


----------



## PlutoII (21. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, dass die Menschheit schon immer verdorben war und es auch bleiben wird.

Jeder hält sich irgendwie für was besseres und verachtet andere. Ich danke man kann da nichts dran ändern und man muss mit leben lernen...

Ich zum Beispiel halte mich gegenüber allen leuten die ich nicht gut kenne für bessergestellt.
Ich hasse "dumme" leute und würde mir wünschen das sie alle sterben solange ich daraus keine nachteile ziehe. 

Natürlich könntet ihr jetzt sagen: Aber es giebt keine wirklich "dumme" leute jeder ist für sich intelligent und so weiter und so fort. Das denke ich auch und jede Person die ich näher kennengelernt habe halte ich plözlich nichtmehr für so schlimm. Deshalb versuche ich jetzt etwas an meiner Haltung zu verändern aber es ist so verdammt einfach zu sagen "ich bin besser als die ich muss sowas nicht machen" und gleichzeitig zu sagen "hey! Jeder ist gleich, dass was du machst ist nich richtig er/sie/ich habe ein Recht darauf!"

Um zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren: Verottet die Jugend?
- Meiner Meinung nach auf eine bestimmte Art und Weiße: ja
Ich schäme mich täglich für gleichaltrige/Klassenkameraden/Leute die neben mir stehen weil ich nicht will, dass ich mit ihnen in Verbindung gebracht werde und ich denke sowas kann auch krank machen. Ich zum Beispiel merke wie ich immer mehr eingeschränkt werde in meinem Leben durch dieses Fremschamgefühl.

Übrigens: Toller Thread hat Spass gemacht zu lesen und ich hoffe er stirbt nicht zu schnell =)


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> War die Welt jemals fair? Nein!
> Ist die Welt jetzt fair? Nein!
> Wird sie jemals fair sein? Nein!



/sign. das leben is kein ponyhof so siehts numal aus, man kann auch alles schlecht reden. natürlich gibts genug probleme in der gesellschaft, aber die wirds numal immer geben, immerhin sind wir auch nur menschen. andersdenkende, anderslebende, etc. auszugrenzen und zu verurteilen liegt nunmal in der natur der gesellschaft. un ob das jetzt schlimm is oder nich is ne andere frage, aber so siehts numal aus. und von wegen assoziale jugend, meine güte geht mal aus eurem keller und schaut euch um, wenn man eben nur das mitkriegt was in den nachrichten gesendet wird, kann man genauso gut denken die welt heute besteht nur noch aus krieg. ou ja, hier gibts ja auch genug leute, die genau so denken. ioch kanns nich mehr hörn sowas, alles immer schlecht zu reden. wie ich schon gesagt hab 


> das leben ist kein ponyhof



geht raus und versucht was dran zu ändern, nur durch jammern is auch keim geholfen, mann mann mann. "ja du bist lustig, wie soll man des bitte was ändern können, mimimi" <---hier, life is hard, denken und arveiten gehört dazu, ansonsten: neues thema fürn thread, da könnt ihr euch dann auch über genau so leute wie mich aufregen


----------



## Silenzz (21. Juni 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> /sign. das leben is kein ponyhof so siehts numal aus, man kann auch alles schlecht reden. natürlich gibts genug probleme in der gesellschaft, aber die wirds numal immer geben, immerhin sind wir auch nur menschen. andersdenkende, anderslebende, etc. auszugrenzen und zu verurteilen liegt nunmal in der natur der gesellschaft. un ob das jetzt schlimm is oder nich is ne andere frage, aber so siehts numal aus. und von wegen assoziale jugend, meine güte geht mal aus eurem keller und schaut euch um, wenn man eben nur das mitkriegt was in den nachrichten gesendet wird, kann man genauso gut denken die welt heute besteht nur noch aus krieg. ou ja, hier gibts ja auch genug leute, die genau so denken. ioch kanns nich mehr hörn sowas, alles immer schlecht zu reden. wie ich schon gesagt hab
> 
> 
> geht raus und versucht was dran zu ändern, nur durch jammern is auch keim geholfen, mann mann mann. "ja du bist lustig, wie soll man des bitte was ändern können, mimimi" <---hier, life is hard, denken und arveiten gehört dazu, ansonsten: neues thema fürn thread, da könnt ihr euch dann auch über genau so leute wie mich aufregen



O.O Deiner Meinung nach besteht die Welt nicht nur aus Krieg, egal ob mit Fäusten oder mit Waffen....? Lol, sieh dir die Zustände zum Teil in Kenia, Kongo etc. an, da sterben tagtäglich Menschen, und jetzt sag mir nicht die Welt ist eig. total Friedlich...

Oder geh als jmd., der niemanden in z.B. Neu-Kölln kennt, da rein, alleine, am besten noch mit einer Deutschlandflagge, will sehn wielange du da lebst.

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Incontemtio (21. Juni 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Oder geh als jmd., der niemanden in z.B. Neu-Kölln kennt, da rein, alleine, am besten noch mit einer Deutschlandflagge, will sehn wielange du da lebst.


Kommt auf die Ecke an. Es gibt in Kreuzberg auch Viertel in denen man rumlaufen kann wie überall sonst auch.


----------



## Saytan (21. Juni 2008)

Da muss ich dir zustimmen,gibt auch "ruhig" ecken in Kreuzberg genau wie in Neuköln,trotzdem sollte man nicht nachts allein in Neuköln rumspazieren und dauernd Handy aus Tasche ziehen oder so,hatte da mit Kumpels schon erfahrung,also mir wurd ja nichts abgezogen


----------



## Incontemtio (21. Juni 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir zustimmen,gibt auch "ruhig" ecken in Kreuzberg genau wie in Neuköln,trotzdem sollte man nicht nachts allein in Neuköln rumspazieren und dauernd Handy aus Tasche ziehen oder so,hatte da mit Kumpels schon erfahrung,also mir wurd ja nichts abgezogen


Meinte natürlich Neuköln. Es gibt Ecken, da würde ich nachts nicht gerne alleine herumlaufen und andere wo ich kein Problem damit hätte.


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

nochmal ein kurzer kommentar:

das ''problem'' ist eben auch, dass man im ''RL'' eben nach aussehen geht. Ich mache keine Frau an, die ich nicht kenne, die mir äusserlich nicht zusagt. Ich kenne sie nicht, also auch keine inneren Werte, ergo muss sie mir äußerlich gefallen, damit sie mich überhaupt interessiert.
Andere Typen gehen nach anderem AUssehen. Manche können es sich selber auch nicht leisten sich ''schöne'' Frauen rauszupicken und schrauben ihre ANsprüche schon von alleine nach unten, aber im Prinzip fuktioniert es genau so, wenn man eine Person noch gar nicht kennt. Anders ist es wenn man sich nach ner weile etwas kennenlernt, z.B. durch Freunde usw...dann sieht man eher wie der Mensch ist und legt äusserliche Vorurteile eher ab.

Im RL z.b. habe ich keine Freunde, die nicht in mein ''Schema'' passen. Aber ich habe auf den beiden Gildentreffen meiner WOW Gilde, vor meiner AoC Zeit, fast nur Leute getroffen, die eben genau nicht in dieses Schema passten. Mit diesen habe ichs chon ewig zusammen gezock. EWIG! und wir haben uns immer gut verstanden, beim relaen Treffen war es kein bisschen anders, obwohl so viele verschiedene Typen aufeinander getroffen sind. Wir konnten uns eben vorher nicht durch aussehen klassifizieren und haben uns erst kennengelernt. wer einem da schon sympatisch ist, dann amcht das aussehen auch nichts mehr.

Internet schafft Toleranz!!!!!

bissle ott aber egal xD


----------



## PlutoII (22. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> Internet schafft Toleranz!!!!!




Bin genau deiner Meinung!
Ich find eine der wichtigsten Vorteile des Internets ist, dass sich leute kennenlernen ohne aufs Ausere zu achten, sondern eben nur auf die inneren Werte =)


----------



## Silenzz (22. Juni 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir zustimmen,gibt auch "ruhig" ecken in Kreuzberg genau wie in Neuköln,trotzdem sollte man nicht nachts allein in Neuköln rumspazieren und dauernd Handy aus Tasche ziehen oder so,hatte da mit Kumpels schon erfahrung,also mir wurd ja nichts abgezogen






Incontemtio schrieb:


> Meinte natürlich Neuköln. Es gibt Ecken, da würde ich nachts nicht gerne alleine herumlaufen und andere wo ich kein Problem damit hätte.



Das kann gut sein, dass es ein paar Ecken gibt die ganz ok in Neu-Kölln sind, aber größtenteils ist es halt ne Assi-Gegend.



WestIce schrieb:


> nochmal ein kurzer kommentar:
> 
> das ''problem'' ist eben auch, dass man im ''RL'' eben nach aussehen geht. Ich mache keine Frau an, die ich nicht kenne, die mir äusserlich nicht zusagt. Ich kenne sie nicht, also auch keine inneren Werte, ergo muss sie mir äußerlich gefallen, damit sie mich überhaupt interessiert.
> Andere Typen gehen nach anderem AUssehen. Manche können es sich selber auch nicht leisten sich ''schöne'' Frauen rauszupicken und schrauben ihre ANsprüche schon von alleine nach unten, aber im Prinzip fuktioniert es genau so, wenn man eine Person noch gar nicht kennt. Anders ist es wenn man sich nach ner weile etwas kennenlernt, z.B. durch Freunde usw...dann sieht man eher wie der Mensch ist und legt äusserliche Vorurteile eher ab.
> ...



Ich hoffe du meinst nicht das Ott an das ich grade denke.... Aber bei der Grundaussage, deines Kommentars, /sign

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

ich meinte ot wie off-topic xD...ein t zu viel ;P


----------



## Silenzz (22. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> ich meinte ot wie off-topic xD...ein t zu viel ;P



Kk dacht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

es ist schön zu lesen das es noch andere leute gibt die so/oder so ähnlich denken wie ich.


----------



## Shrukan (22. Juni 2008)

ne super Aussage, Internet schafft Tolleranz, deshalb bin ich wohl oft gerne hier

Und irgendwer meinte ja draußen würden überall liebe brave Menschen rumlaufen. Ist klar xD Ich bin net den ganzen Tag in meinem "Keller".
Ich gehe zur Schule, habe Hobbies... und man trifft nicht nur auf Menschen die nett rüberkommen.
Ich frage mich gerade ob du net gerade du lieber aus deinem Keller kommen solltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ne super Aussage, Internet schafft Tolleranz, deshalb bin ich wohl oft gerne hier
> 
> Und irgendwer meinte ja draußen würden überall liebe brave Menschen rumlaufen. Ist klar xD Ich bin net den ganzen Tag in meinem "Keller".
> Ich gehe zur Schule, habe Hobbies... und man trifft nicht nur auf Menschen die nett rüberkommen.
> ...


schön gesagt

AMEN


----------



## Rhokan (27. Juni 2008)

@TE:

Glaubst du das es JEMALS besser war? Es war schon IMMER so und wir auch immer so bleiben das die Menschheit denkt ihr Jugend würde "verrotten"


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

ich muss dazusagen das das alles ansichtssache ist wenn man genau drüber nachdenkt.

ich meine das haben die leute vor jahrhunderten schon gesagt und da gings noch anders zu und heute sagens die leute wieder.


----------



## Rabenbunt (28. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich muss dazusagen das das alles ansichtssache ist wenn man genau drüber nachdenkt.
> 
> ich meine das haben die leute vor jahrhunderten schon gesagt und da gings noch anders zu und heute sagens die leute wieder.



Genau so sieht es aus.

_"Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft unseres Landes,
wenn einmal unsere Jugend die Männer von morgen stellt.
Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich und entsetzlich anzusehen."
(Aristoteles) 

"Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus.
Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor
älteren Leuten und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten soll.
Die jungen Leute stehen nicht mehr auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten.
Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, verschlingen bei Tisch die
Süßspeisen, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer."
Sokrates (470 - 399 v. Chr.)_

_ » ...die Schüler achten Lehrer und Erzieher gering. Überhaupt, die Jüngeren stellen sich den Älteren gleich und treten gegen sie
auf, in Wort und Tat.«
Platon (427 - 347v.Chr.) »Der Staat«_


----------



## Deanne (28. Juni 2008)

Ich würde nicht direkt sagen, dass die Gesellschaft "verrottet". Vielleicht kriegen wir es nur deutlicher mit. Früher hat man sich die Menschen ausgesucht, mit denen man nähere Kontakte gepflegt hat. Mit dem Rest hatte man nichts zu tun oder ging ihm aus dem Weg. Heute wird man überall, ob es nun Fernsehn oder Internet ist, mit anderen Menschen, ihren Macken und Problemen konfrontiert und bekommt auch viel schneller mit, dass nicht überall heile Welt herrscht. Ob das nun Talkshows sind, in denen wirklich jeder für 10 Minuten Ruhm seine Rübe in die Kamera halten und seine Ansichten publik machen kann oder irgendwelche Kiddies, die durch die Anonymität des Internets geschützt der Welt zeigen wollen, was für harte Jungs sie doch sind. Heutzutage gilt die Bezeichnung "asozial" doch fast schon als Garant für beste Unterhaltung.


----------



## Winn (28. Juni 2008)

Ich würde sagen die Jugend "verrottet" teilweise. Da mache durch Ihre Computer/Internet/Spielesucht keinen anderen ablauf ihres Alltags mehr kennen. Sie nurnoch aufstehn um dem Multimedia Programm nachzugehn. Solche Personen haben in RL vieleicht keine oder wenige freunde. Deshalb werden bekanntschaften im Internet gesucht. Die bekanntschaften aus dem Internet haben solchen leuten gegenüber den vorteil das sie keine dummen bemerkungen über die lebensweise, aussehn etc loslassen KÖNNEN da sie sich selber nicht kennen. Dadurch wird sicher die Sucht weiter ausgebaut, da sich der Süchtige in so einer umgebung wohl fühlt.


----------



## Elferus (28. Juni 2008)

Das erinnert mich etwas an einem aus meiner Klasse, dieser war immer der etwas ausgestossene und vor einem Jahr(1 Jahre bevor wir die Schule beendeten)hat er sich umgebracht... Neben ihm lag ein Brieg, in dem stand, dass er nur Schmerz und Leid in seinem Leben erfehren hatte... 
Naja, die Psyche des Menschen ist zum Teil unberechenbar und besonders die von den Menschen, die ihn so weit gebracht haben, sich umzubringen...


----------



## Winn (28. Juni 2008)

Elferus schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich etwas an einem aus meiner Klasse, dieser war immer der etwas ausgestossene und vor einem Jahr(1 Jahre bevor wir die Schule beendeten)hat er sich umgebracht... Neben ihm lag ein Brieg, in dem stand, dass er nur Schmerz und Leid in seinem Leben erfehren hatte...
> Naja, die Psyche des Menschen ist zum Teil unberechenbar und besonders die von den Menschen, die ihn so weit gebracht haben, sich umzubringen...




Ja, das ist dann schon hart sowas. Wenn es bis zum Selbstmord geht. Naja mache wissen keinen ausweg mehr aus ihrer lage.


----------



## Naho (30. Juni 2008)

verrottet die Jugend???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich würde sagen komtm drauf an um welches thema es sich handelt...
zB wenn es um themen wie Musik/Geld/Kleidung usw wird die Jugend sicher nicht "verrotten", aber bei themen wie sozialität usw sehe ich keine Zukunft , da jeder Jugendliche , einfach so beschränkt ist und nur auf sich selbst sieht, dh man sieht nichts was die anderen machen usw...
auch möchte ch sagen, dass JEDER mensch vorurteile hat , obwohl er es selbst nicht einsehene will ,wie zB ein Schulkollege von mir der immer einene anderen als Faschist beschimpft , weil er das Wort Jude benutzt.Im Positiven wie  im Negativen,aber die Positiven seiten sieht man eben nicht.


Zu den Schichten über die am anfang des Threads diskoutiert wurde will ich noch sagen , dass jeder mensch andere menschen schlecht redet nur um besser dazustehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum Thema aussenseiter: ich betrachte mich selbst als eine art "außenseiter" da ich mich einfach meinen Rassistischen Schulkollege anschließen möchte, da es geg meine Prinzipien verstößt andere menschen aufgrund ihrer Hautfarbe od Reliogion zu diskriminieren.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2008)

aber wieso nur die jugend?!
es ist schlimm wie sich viele erwachsene benehmen und sooo selbstverliebt sind und sagen*ich bin was besseres weil ich 18+ bin*


----------



## luXz (30. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich bin was besseres weil mir 18+ ist.



meinst du villt "ich bin was besseres, weil ich 18+bin"?


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

ach nun musst ich fast laut lachen ;D weil mir 18 ist .. erinnert mich an den kebab verkäufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jungens wenn ihr essen kebab ihr stark werden *g*


----------



## kwaKeN (30. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich so durchs Forum schaue sage ich: Ja, unsere Jugend und Gesellschaft verrottet!


----------



## dalai (30. Juni 2008)

kwaKeN schrieb:


> Wenn ich so durchs Forum schaue sage ich: Ja, unsere Jugend und Gesellschaft verrottet!


Ein Online Rollenspiel-Forum kann nicht gerade sehr repräsentativ für die Gesellschaft sein....


----------



## Yuukami (1. Juli 2008)

was mich schokiert ist das die meißten 12 -14 jährigen einen erwachsenen ohne probleme unter den tisch trinken können. ICh mein ich bin 17 und auch ich trinke ab und zu aber wenn ich dann nachts diese 12 -14 jährigen kinder sehe die jeden freitag absturz schieben und immer ans limmit gehen packt mich die wut. Ich kann von mir mit stolz behaupten das ich immer weiß wie die Party ausgegangen ist und das ich nach hause gefunden habe.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> was mich schokiert ist das die meißten 12 -14 jährigen einen erwachsenen ohne probleme unter den tisch trinken können. ICh mein ich bin 17 und auch ich trinke ab und zu aber wenn ich dann nachts diese 12 -14 jährigen kinder sehe die jeden freitag absturz schieben und immer ans limmit gehen packt mich die wut. Ich kann von mir mit stolz behaupten das ich immer weiß wie die Party ausgegangen ist und das ich nach hause gefunden habe.


oha...


----------



## Emptybook (1. Juli 2008)

verrotet die jugend ? 

Ja


----------



## Dagonoth (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo Shrukan,

also ich finde es sind mehr Themen hier angesprochen worden, als "nur" dies, was Du als Topicthread geschrieben hast, und ich würde gerne auch meinen Senf dazu geben. Alle Thesen lassen wir erstmal so stehen und versuchen den Hintergrund dieser zu betrachten, da nichts ohne Grund gescheht und alles seinen Ursprung hat.

Die Medien versuchen immer wieder neue Trends zu setzen, bzw neue Trends zu gestallten, wer mit dem Strom schwimmt ist "in". Wer dies nicht hinterfragt ist selber schuld. Menschen sind sehr bequem (meine These, ich habe keine empirische Untersuchung diesbezüglich als Beweis) und laufen gerne lieber Vorgekautem nach als sich selber Gedanken zur eigenen Person zu machen. 

Wir leben in einem System der freien Marktwirtschaft, das System bewegt sich (gerade in einem gesättigtem Markt siehe: "Konsumentenverhalten" von Kroeber-Riehl, Weinberg) in richtung aggresives Marketing, der Konsument stumpft immer mehr ab durch Informationsüberreizung. Wir fangen uns als Menschen mehr dadurch zu sehen was wir besitzen anstatt wer wir sind (vgl. Manfred Bruhn "Marketing" & "Kommunikationspolitik"). Ebenso ist es mittlerweile nachgewiesen, dass immer mehr Menschen ihre Emotionen und Wünsche durch Käufe befriedigen. Dies ist etwas wunderbares für Unternehmen, doch ein Armutszeugnis für die Spezies Mensch.

Mangelde Kommunikation würde ich auf den immer steigenden Konsum von Massenmedien zurückführen (dies würde ich aber nicht auf die Konvergenz der Medien durch den Boom des World Wide Web projezieren). Es wurde bereits in mehreren Studien nachgewiessen, das wir immer mehr Zeit mit Medien verbringen anstatt mit anderen Menschen, wie soll man da den sozialen Umgang noch richtig erlernen, wenn der Tagesablauf (vgl. Bernd W. Wirtz " Medien- und Internetmanagement")  mit Fernsehen beginnt und wieder aufhört (und hier ist nicht die Rede von politischen Debatten oder tiefgründigen Informationssendungen, sondern stumpfsinnigen Talkshows oder Reality-TV). 

Naja usw usw ich könnte noch ein paar Seiten mit solchen Thesen sowie Antithesen vollschreiben, ich versuche nun aber zur Synthese zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Konsequenz die man aus all dem Wandel ziehen sollte, ziemlich vereinfacht: Wenn die Medienwelt sagt "ein Irokesenschnitt ist super und ist in", ist es kein Grund für mich mir die Harre so zu schneiden. Wenn Bermudashorts mit Blümchenmuster der Renner dieses Sommers sind, ist es auch kein Grund diese mir anzuschaffen. Wenn jemand zu mir sagt "ey du bist nicht modisch gekleidet, das was Du an hast war vor 10 Jahren mal "in"" ist es seine subjektive Meinung und deshalb nicht relevant für mich. Wenn jemand sich durch Besitztümer und materielle Güter identifiziert, habe ich Mitleid mit ihm. Wenn mich jemand wegen fehlender Kaufkraft ausgrenzt, ist es kein Verlusst für mich. Wenn jemand auf mich einschlägt bzw meine Menschenrechte verletzt, handelt er gegen das Gesetz, dies wird zur Anzeige gebracht, es hat für ihn Konsequenzen.

Ich hoffe Dir mit diesem Text etwas geholfen zu haben

Grüße

Dagonth 

p.s. Nicht falsch verstehen, dass  die Medien oder Unternehmen bzw die werbetreibende Industrie schuld sind, wir entscheiden immer noch ob wir konsumieren oder nicht, es liegt an uns!


----------



## Ohauerhauerha (12. Juli 2008)

Dagonoth schrieb:


> Hallo Shrukan,
> 
> also ich finde es sind mehr Themen hier angesprochen worden, als "nur" dies, was Du als Topicthread geschrieben hast, und ich würde gerne auch meinen Senf dazu geben. Alle Thesen lassen wir erstmal so stehen und versuchen den Hintergrund dieser zu betrachten, da nichts ohne Grund gescheht und alles seinen Ursprung hat.
> 
> ...




Dagonth, darf ich das mal etwas abkürzen?

"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Aber beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht sicher." Albert Einstein

Ausserdem:
"Endlich weiß ich, was den Menschen vom Tier unterscheidet: Geldsorgen"


Und selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass sich nun einige auf den Schlips getreten fühlen:

Diese Frage in diesem Forum? Ich habe mich hier gerade mal ein wenig durchgelesen. War nur auf buffed wegen den Comics, da mich der Humor ein wenig anspricht. Als ich dann hier das Forum gelesen habe konnte ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Einige über 20 die fröhlich Saufspiele am posten sind, wo der Altersdurchschnitt hier nun nicht wirklich hoch hängt. Wem wollt ihr damit imponieren? In solch einem Alter hätte ich echt mehr erwartet.

Posts die einfach nur rebellisches Verhalten zeigen und wie toll dich doch einige irgendwo gegen auflehnen.

Unqualifizierte Kommentare auf ernst zu nehmende Posts bestehend aus "geistiger dünnpfiff"  /ironie off  und dem ganzen Krempel. Dann werden hier große Töne angeschlagen vonwegen: Intoleranz und man wird ja nur angepöbelt? Infam.

Bis auf Standard Threads die man in jedem Forum findet wie "Bewerte den Poster über dir" etc. verrottet hier so einiges.

Von welchen die Slipknot und Bullet for my Valentine mit Children of Bodom oder anderen grossen Bands in einem Atemzug nennen oder bloss ganz gross hinschreiben dass sie ja die totalen Metaler sind will ich nun mal nicht anfangen. daran sehe ich auch, wieso Wacken nie mehr dass sein wird, was es mal war.

Also in meinen Augen ist der Thread hinfällig, denn um die Frage beantworten zu können, muss man sich hier nur im Forum ein wenig durchlesen.


----------



## Dagonoth (12. Juli 2008)

Ohauerhauerha schrieb:


> Von welchen die Slipknot und Bullet for my Valentine mit Children of Bodom oder anderen grossen Bands in einem Atemzug nennen oder bloss ganz gross hinschreiben dass sie ja die totalen Metaler sind will ich nun mal nicht anfangen. daran sehe ich auch, wieso Wacken nie mehr dass sein wird, was es mal war.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wacken? was mal Dynamo in Eindhoven war, dies wird es nie mehr geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dieses Thema heißt ja nicht "verrottet der Metal"


----------



## Emptybook (12. Juli 2008)

@Ohauerhauerha: na hats dich so sehr gejuckt das du posten musstest xD

Lass sie doch alle reden und tun 
is doch alles bloß zeitvertrib hier das forum und informationsbörse 



@topic: ist wie alles auf der welt ansichtssache 
es liegt alles im auge des betrachters 

der eine hält den einen für nen killer weil er 20 kinder aufgeschlitzt hat, für den anderen ist es ein idol 

schlitz schlitz *kind ahhh


----------



## Valinar (12. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> @topic: ist wie alles auf der welt ansichtssache
> es liegt alles im auge des betrachters
> 
> der eine hält den einen für nen killer weil er 20 kinder aufgeschlitzt hat, für den anderen ist es ein idol
> ...




Ahja..............


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

also ich verrotte nicht... hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

